# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Gomes Reef

## Joao Carlos Gomes

Olá,

Aqui vem mais um aquariófilo de água doce que quer mergulhar na água salgada, após largos anos (+ de 10) de plantas, filtros, botias e Discus!! O meu actual aquário de água doce é um de 200l plantado com um casal de discus entre outros habitantes! Podem consultar aqui: 

Revolução Comunitário 200l - Aquariofilia.net

E neste momento, ou era montar um plantado maior de 150cm com mais qualidade, ou dar o saltopara os corais e os peixes palhaçoslolliteralmente!! :SbSourire2: 

Assim, pretendo desmontar o plantado assim que tenha todo o material e o mínimo de know how para me iniciar relativamente seguro em água salgada! Portanto, estou na parte de planear tamanho de aquário, sump, equipamentos e por isso venho aqui pedir a vossa ajuda, que nestas coisas da aquariofilia vale ouro!! Quer pela informação de experiências passadas, quer no aconselhamento de produtos com a melhor relação qualidade/preço!

Estava a pensar montar um aquário médiopara poder ter alguns animais, bastantes corais duros e moles, mas que não seja muito grande, para que as despesas não disparem! Assim, baseei -me em alguns aquários aqui do fórumos plagiados foram o André Silvestre, o Jorge Gonçalves, o Rui Feliciano e o meu vizinho desconhecido Pedro Nuno Carvalho (Coimbra)! Espero que não levem a mal! Li com todo o cuidado os posts deles com toda a evolução dos aquas e claro já li os óptimos posts de iniciação à água salgadabem como quase todos os artigos da Bioaquaria, ou seja,  já percebo um pouco (mt pouco) a linguagem salgada

O setup que estava a planear é o seguinte: :Whistle: 

*Aquário -* 120:60:55 ou 130: 55:55 (CxLxA) Acho que mais comprido causa sempre mais impacto, não?... é que já tenho um de 120cm Ficaria com 350L reais!
*Sump -* 70 x 40 x 50, com 3 divisórias; estava a pensar fazer um pequeno refúgio para colocar macroalgas!
*Escumador* - Deltec APF 600 (parece consensual que é um óptimo escumador com boa relação preço/qualidade) 
*Circulação -* 2 x Tunze Turbelle Nanostream 6055 , talvez com multicontrolador Tunze 7095
*Aquecimento -* 1 x Jager 300W + 1 Jager 200W (segurançase um avariar)
*Iluminação -* Calha com 6 x 54W T5 (calha que já tenho Aquart T5 4*54W com upgrade de 2 lâmpadas)espero que seja suficientepelo que li e vi parece-me bastante bem!
*Rocha Viva -* não faço ideia ainda 25-40kg da ilhas Fijiem 2 fases
*Substracto * 4cm de Bio-Activ Live® Aragonite Reef Substrate  com granulometria de 1-2mm 
*Bomba Retorno*  [/B][/B][/B][/B]ab Aqua Medic Ocean Runner OR 3500
*Reposição água*  Tunze Osmoregulador
*Reactor de Kalk*  talvez o da Tunze reactor de cácio/kalk 5074 + o osmoregulador 
*Reactor de Cálcio*  talvez o da Tunze ligado ao Tunze Osmoregulador penso ser necessário para bons e coloridos SPS e neste caso já não preciso do reactor de kalk não é isso?

O que pretendia é um aquário do género dos que plagiei, em que pudesse manter peixes reef safe, não muito difíceis e claro a magia do resto das outras formas de vida: corais duros e moles, bem como alguns equinodermes e crustáceos   Muito devagar é claropara não fazer asneira!!

O que acham do Setup? O que alteravam?

*Dúvidas existenciais:*  :Admirado: 

- Água artificial proveniente de osmose inversa, com Red Sea Coral Pro Salt  (para evitar ao máximo algastb estou em Coimbra, o mar não está assim tão perto!! Apesar da água aqui ser bastante boa!)

- Substrato com alguma granulometria para evitar os problemas da areiacomo o Rui Feliciano teve e para poder sifonar de vez em quando e evitar algas! Ou seja, a Bio-Activ Live® Aragonite Reef Substrate  com granulometria de 1-2mm parece-me bem! Boa relação qualidade/preço? Deve permitir ter alguns animais que usam o areão para se esconder e viver! Não pretendo DSB, pois após ter lido bastantes coisas, pareceu-me que traz mais desvantagens que vantagens! 

- Pretendo colocar bastante rocha viva, 40kg? Para ter uma boa filtração do aquário! 

- A Sumpnão sei bem que dimensõesnem percebo como desenham as divisórias, mais abaixo ou mais acima e quais as dimensões! Não encontrei informação Acham que devo colocar um pequeno refúgio para as macroalgas? Parece-me uma boa ideia pelo que vi em vários aquários, para manter os fosfatos, nitratos em valores baixos de uma forma natural, sem ser com resinas (só para emergências)! 

- Usar Reactor de Kalk ou fazer suplementações individuais de cálcio, alcalinidade e magnésio? Ainda me escapa esta partevou continuar a ler !! Sabendo que pretendo ter corais duros LPS e SPSmas não uma floresta

- Ou Reactor de CálcioQual e como dosear? Talvez o da Tunze e acoplar o sistema de CO2 que já tenho do plantado e assim dispensar o kalk não? Muitas dúvidas aqui.

- Estou a pedir orçamentos de aquários à Naturline, Vidromoldura e Natural Aquarioparecem-me ser as melhores opções em qualidade e preço! 
Conhecem outras?

- Por ultimo, têm links onde possa ver mais alguns guias de como montar passo a passo (a bricolage dos tubosé o que mais me assusta !! ), bem como características dos animais que pretendemos adquirir

- E agora sim, para acabar, gostava de conhecer alguns dos aqua de água salgada aqui das redondezas, Coimbra, e uma ajudinha agora no planeamento e mais tarde na montagemera fantástico!!

Obrigado pela ajuda! :SbOk: 

E Parabéns pelo fórumtem imensa informação e experiências, tenho aprendido bastantehá 2 anos e tal que sou membro silencioso. :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço
João Gomes ( e Vasco Gomes...brother)

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá,
> 
> Aqui vem mais um aquariófilo de água doce que quer mergulhar na água salgada, após largos anos (+ de 10) de plantas, filtros, botias e Discus!! O meu actual aquário de água doce é um de 200l plantado com um casal de discus entre outros habitantes! Podem consultar aqui: 
> 
> Revolução Comunitário 200l - Aquariofilia.net
> 
> E neste momento, ou era montar um plantado maior de 150cm com mais qualidade, ou dar o saltopara os corais e os peixes palhaçoslolliteralmente!!
> 
> Assim, pretendo desmontar o plantado assim que tenha todo o material e o mínimo de know how para me iniciar relativamente seguro em água salgada! Portanto, estou na parte de planear tamanho de aquário, sump, equipamentos e por isso venho aqui pedir a vossa ajuda, que nestas coisas da aquariofilia vale ouro!! Quer pela informação de experiências passadas, quer no aconselhamento de produtos com a melhor relação qualidade/preço!
> ...


Viva João,

Tentei ajudar respondendo no teu texto.

Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bem João acho que já foi tudo respondido pelo o Gonçalo.
Se tiveres mais duvidas chuta que malta tenta ajudar.




> Aquário - 120:60:55 ou 130: 55:55 (CxLxA) Acho que mais comprido causa sempre mais impacto, não?


Na agua salgada o impacto ta na largura do aquário, cada vez mais se usa aquários mais largos do que altos. pensa nessa parte, para mim se for um aquário encostado a parede no mínimo 60cm no entanto há bons aquários com menos que os 60cm
Tens aqui o do nosso colega Paulo Oliveira +/- com as medidas que pretendes.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Joao,

Boa, mais um a virar-se para os salgados... :SbSourire2: 
Quanto ao setup não está mau, mas gostos são gostos... por acaso já pensas-te num cubo :SbQuestion2:  
Neste momento eu faria 80cm(c)x80cm(l)x50cm(a), é claro que tudo depende do espaço que temos em casa :Coradoeolhos: 

Boa sorte para o projecto e força ai... :Pracima: 

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Primeiro, *Obrigado a todos* :Palmas:  pelo apoio e pelas boas vindas  :SbOk: 

*Gonçalo:*
- De facto a areia viva acho que é uma boa ideia, se bem que a que estava a escolher, tenho receio de ser ainda fina demais e depois com animais no areão ou pelo proprio fluxo da circulação das bombas provoque uma constante areia fina na coluna de água! Não?
- O reactor de cálcio é uma boa ideia, pois com ele já vi que consigo aumentar tanto o KH como o calcio, bem como adicionar magnesio e outros trace elements, escolhendo por exemplo este midia Bubbles-Shop.com  Marcas? Eu já tenho a garrafa de CO2, bem como valvula solenoide...preciso do reactor e medidor de pH...
- Ainda bem que falaste da Scalare, já me tinha esquecido dessa loja...já pedi orçamento, bem como ao Fernando Ribeiro, Lda, para o movel!!
- Assim que tenha uns desenhos do aquario com todas as medidas, ou seja furos da coluna seca, divisões da Sump, etc, ponho aqui!!! Bem como conto fazer o circuito de tubos  :EEK!: 

*Anthony e Helder:*
- O tamanho do aqua...
*Altura:* Como só vou colocar T5 (ja tenho calha e são mais economicas), não pode ser mt alto senão a luz nao chega lá em baixo em condiçoes dai os 55cm que com areao 5cm e a água que fica sempre uns centimetros abaixo do nivel (Quantos cm abaixo? Ha alguma regra? Onde compraram os vossos pentes? Lol isto soa esquesito...) parece me uma boa medida
*Comprimento:* Tenho a ideia que com mais comprimento os peixes têm mais espaço para nadar...e sentirão-se melhor :HaEbouriffe:  Daí os 120cm e não um cubo  :Whistle: 
*Profundidade:* É muito importante sem duvida, ate no meu de água doce sentia isso, só tinha 40cm!! E acham que vale mais 60cm de profundiade que 130cm de comprimento? Terei mais possibiliade de brincar com o Layout? O aquario é para ficar encostado a uma parede...só tera visao frontal e 1 lateral... e o cubo, mesmo que quisesse não tinha um bom poiso para ele!!
As medidas terão de ser mais ou menos estas para não fugir aos 350l reais...400l brutos! Faz sentido :yb665: 

*Helder* dizes que o setup não esta mal? O que mudarias?

Outras duvidas:  :Admirado: 

- Recomendam algum livro que fale um pouco de tudo, na montagem de um reef? Que não seja muito caro?

- Acham que o aquario deve ficar aberto e apenas a calha por cima? Os peixes saltam muito?

- Qual o melhor sistema de saida da água de retorno? Em Flauta? Em 2 saidas como alguns têm?

- As Rochas mortas e vivas são coladas umas ás outras, não são? Com que cola? Debaixo de água?

Vá lá malta de Coimbra... uma ajudinha  :yb663: ...gostava de ver como toda a maquinaria funciona!!! É a parte que mais me assusta...reactor de calcio, sump sem inundações, kalk.... :yb620:  e ver a funcionar facilita...

Obrigado a todos!!!! :SbOk2:  :yb677: 

Abraço
João Gomes

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Quantos cm abaixo? Ha alguma regra? Onde compraram os vossos pentes? Lol isto soa esquesito...


Soa mas é isso mesmo  :SbSourire2:  o pente podes comprar acrílico e fazeres tu, regra não há acho que dentro dos 3/5cm e bom e isso és tu que vais jogar, vai depender do retorno que tenhas.




> - Recomendam algum livro que fale um pouco de tudo, na montagem de um reef? Que não seja muito caro?


Tens este livro virtual, no entanto não conheço nenhum.




> - Acham que o aquario deve ficar aberto e apenas a calha por cima? Os peixes saltam muito?


Sim o aquário sempre descoberto, para haver trocas gasosas.
Há peixes que são atrevidos e que poderão saltar mas.....




> - Qual o melhor sistema de saida da água de retorno? Em Flauta? Em 2 saidas como alguns têm?


O retorno quanto mais poderes evitar os anglos de 90º melhor, tudo isso faz te perder caudal, por isso acho que apenas um tubo de 25mm (penso que é isso) dentro de agua é suficiente.




> - As Rochas mortas e vivas são coladas umas ás outras, não são? Com que cola? Debaixo de água


Isso será opção tua na montagem do teu layout, no entanto a varias colas a venda no mercado da aquariofilia uma delas o epoxi.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas João

Lembrei me de uma coisa
Como vais alimentar o APF600?
Queda de agua ou por bomba?

Aconselho-te por queda, no entanto torna-se ligeiramente mais complicado de afinar, isto porque a Deltec aconselha que passe no escumador por volta de 800L/h ou seja vai depender de bomba de retorno e da tubagens que tenhas nomeadamente os ângulos de 90º que tenhas e a distancia que a bomba esta da saída do aquário.

Aconselho-te por queda porque é menos uma bomba a gastar e muita agua é escumada directamente.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Oi Anthony,

Obrigado pela ajuda! :yb677: 

Tava a pensar nisso mesmo  :SbOk3: , em usar a queda de água para alimentar o escumador, pois li uns quantos posts que dizem que o escumador funciona melhor e claro poupa-se uma bomba...menos electricidade e menos calor!!
Estava a pensar usar um Y a seguir a queda de água com 2 torneiras, para poder regular a entrada no escumador...a outra água (a que sobra) vai directa para a sump! E sera saida directa da coluna seca para o Y, ou talvez com uma torneira para diminuir o barulho!! :Admirado: 
A bomba de retorno é uma ab Aquamedic ocean runner 3500! Acho que é bastante boa para o tamanho do aquario aqua!

Vou por 2 buracos na coluna seca, um de 50mm e outro de 32mmm...achas bem? A coluna seca terá 20cm por 12cm...

Já decidi vou avançar com as medidas de 120(c):60(l):55(a)...mais ou menos igual ao do Jorge Gonçalves, com coluna seca em vidro lacado preto e fundo com vinil autocolante!

Tava a pensar também desistir do reactor de kalk e calcio e apostar no metodo de balling, utilizando bombas doseadoras...isto porque consigo controlar melhor cada um dos parametros e administrar quando e q que horas quero e alem disso consigo arranjar maior parte dos reagentes pois trabalho num laboratório! Que achas...tenho lido e visto imensos exemplos com muito sucesso?

Outra duvida...2 nanostream 6045 com controlador ou uma vortech MP40W (que já tras controlador)...falam tão bem desta bomba!! Mas não percebo como uma bomba pode ser melhor que duas...lol O preço é um pouco mais caro, mas a diferença não é grande!!

Mais uma... :Coradoeolhos: , deve-se colocar toda a rocha viva que se quer ou por exemplo colocar areão (areao vivo) e 25kg de rocha viva + 10kg de rocha morta (plates,...) e 1 mes depois + 10kg de rocha viva? Ou deve-se colocar logo toda a rocha viva? Estava a pensar deixar 2 meses a ciclar...colocando equioas de limpeza 1-2 semanas depois do começo!!

Ultima duvida...ai que já estou a abusar... :Coradoeolhos: , a iluminação! Tenho 1 calha de 4*54W T5, o que faz 216W...o ideal será acrescentar mais uma calha com 3*54W nao? Ficaria com 378 W...deve dar para manter uns bons corais duros não? Quantas horas se deve ter a iluminação ligada....10h? Toda ao maximo ou 4h de maximo e depois um pouco menos?  ... é qua as gajas gastam muita luz!!! :EEK!: 

Abraço  :SbOk2: 
João Gomes

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bora la então.




> Tava a pensar nisso mesmo , em usar a queda de água para alimentar o escumador, pois li uns quantos posts que dizem que o escumador funciona melhor e claro poupa-se uma bomba...menos electricidade e menos calor!!
> Estava a pensar usar um Y a seguir a queda de água com 2 torneiras, para poder regular a entrada no escumador...a outra água (a que sobra) vai directa para a sump! E sera saida directa da coluna seca para o Y, ou talvez com uma torneira para diminuir o barulho!!
> A bomba de retorno é uma ab Aquamedic ocean runner 3500! Acho que é bastante boa para o tamanho do aquário aqua!


Sim podes fazer o  "T"  que chama-mos de bypass, no entanto muita agua deixara de passar agua por ele, quando dizes que que a aquamedic 3500 achas boa para o tamanho do aquário, é por algum motivo? E que na minha opinião não há regra de que a bomba de retorno tem que fazer X volta por hora




> Vou por 2 buracos na coluna seca, um de 50mm e outro de 32mmm...achas bem? A coluna seca terá 20cm por 12cm...


Mas isso a contar com o de retorno ou sem?




> Já decidi vou avançar com as medidas de 120(c):60(l):55(a)...mais ou menos igual ao do Jorge Gonçalves, com coluna seca em vidro lacado preto e fundo com vinil autocolante!


Informa te melhor sobre o lacado preto, se não salta com o tempo... se não estou em erro salta.




> Tava a pensar também desistir do reactor de kalk e calcio e apostar no metodo de balling, utilizando bombas doseadoras...isto porque consigo controlar melhor cada um dos parametros e administrar quando e q que horas quero e alem disso consigo arranjar maior parte dos reagentes pois trabalho num laboratório! Que achas...tenho lido e visto imensos exemplos com muito sucesso?


Sim há vários aquários que tem tido muito sucesso como balling, no entanto requer alguma pratica na matéria, na minha opinião não há melhor teste que os nossos olhos, como tempo consegues perceber o que vai mal com um simples olhar.
Não quero dizer que não estejas à altura para tal...




> Outra duvida...2 nanostream 6045 com controlador ou uma vortech MP40W (que já tras controlador)...falam tão bem desta bomba!! Mas não percebo como uma bomba pode ser melhor que duas...lol O preço é um pouco mais caro, mas a diferença não é grande!!


Eu tenho uma e estou bastante satisfeito, a vortech é uma bomba com fluxo disperso, tens 2 exemplos de aquários (que me lembre) só com uma vortech, André Silvestre e o João Judicibus.




> Mais uma..., deve-se colocar toda a rocha viva que se quer ou por exemplo colocar areão (areao vivo) e 25kg de rocha viva + 10kg de rocha morta (plates,...) e 1 mes depois + 10kg de rocha viva? Ou deve-se colocar logo toda a rocha viva? Estava a pensar deixar 2 meses a ciclar...colocando equioas de limpeza 1-2 semanas depois do começo!!


NA minha opinião acho que muita areia e muita rocha só serve para acumular sujidades, portanto o que tenho feito é meter rocha e depois meter o areão, debaixo da rocha nada, com o tempo os peixes tratam disso.
Da rocha acho que era melhor pores tudo de uma vez, assim ficas com o layout definido de uma vez sem precisar de mexer mais.




> Ultima duvida...ai que já estou a abusar..., a iluminação! Tenho 1 calha de 4*54W T5, o que faz 216W...o ideal será acrescentar mais uma calha com 3*54W nao? Ficaria com 378 W...deve dar para manter uns bons corais duros não? Quantas horas se deve ter a iluminação ligada....10h? Toda ao máximo ou 4h de máximo e depois um pouco menos? ... é qua as gajas gastam muita luz!!!


Sim com os 378W ficas servido para qualquer tipo de corais, também tens "pouca" altura.
As horas acho que dentro de 8/10horas, sendo 1hora para arrancar e outra 1 hora para desligar.
Eu optaria nas 10 diárias.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Quanto à bomba parece-me bem pelo que tenho visto de outros aquarios e porque ja a tenho... :SbSourire2: ...usava para TPA's no aquario de água doce!
Não achas que é suficiente?

Quanto à queda de água para o escumador, tem de ser mesmo assim, caso contrário ele ia receber água a mais... 2800-3000l/h, em vez dos tais 800-1000l/h que a marca refere como os ideais! Não vejo outra maneira!

Sim, a coluna seca teria 1 buraco de saída de 50mm (40mm não chegará?) e um de entrada de 32mm! Não está bom? Há quem coloque outro tubo ladrão, mas 3 furos...não me parece necessário!! Outra dúvida é o tamanho da coluna seca...segundo o que li o tamanho do pente, e logo o da coluna, deve ser o do débito da bomba de retorno /1000....logo 3000-3500l/h, se tanto, daria 35cm de pente! Não sei se coloque 17 por 17cm (quadrangular) ou 22 por 12cm (rectangular).

Quanto ao método de Balling vou continuar a ler...depois decido, mas parece- me muito mais controlável que o reactor de cálcio!

Também concordo com a parte da areia...vou usar apenas 3-4 cm!! 

Por ultimo, ainda não sei se hei-de optar por 130 em vez de 120(c):60(l):55(a)...acho que os peixes tinham um pouco mais espaço e ficava mais bonito o aquário...apenas ganhava 30l! E acho que não influenciaria a iluminação dos 378W manter-se! As lâmpadas são de 120cm, mas mais 5cm para cada lado não deve influenciar?!

Que ciclo de luz usas? Aproveitas o bi-horário? É que eu tenho e estava a pensar fazer horário das 17h as 3h da manha...Quando estou em casa e ainda ganhava 5h de energia a metade do preço! Haverá problema?...Existe alguma luz ambiente na sala, mas nada de extraordinário!

Já puseste o teu Santireef II encostado a parede? :JmdALEnvers: 

Ab
João

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Tava a pensar também desistir do reactor de kalk e calcio e apostar no metodo de balling, utilizando bombas doseadoras...isto porque consigo controlar melhor cada um dos parametros e administrar quando e q que horas quero e alem disso consigo arranjar maior parte dos reagentes pois trabalho num laboratório! Que achas...tenho lido e visto imensos exemplos com muito sucesso?


Olá João,

Antes de mais boa sorte para este novo projecto. O meu conselho, dada a informação abundante e às vezes até contraditória por este mundo virtual, é começares com muita calma, criares as condições para manter os bichos e só depois começar a fazer a suplementação ou fertilização da água. Isto dos aquários de recife é uma coisa simples, o problema está em querer complicar. O equilíbrio químico da água salgada não é um assunto simples dada a variabilidade dos seus constituintes e as interacções com a componente orgânica.

Estuda bem os aquários de sucesso que conheces, tenta passar para o teu e à tua maneira os processos, a montagem, as rotinas de manutenção e quem sabe até a população de seres vivos. Em relação ao equipamento diria que já tens a lição estudada.

Boa sorte

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Obrigado amigo Ricardo,

É isso mesmo que pretendo e ando a fazer!
Quanto ao método de balling, parece-me mais inteligente de facto começar por adicionar kalk homemade no periodo de maturação e um pouco mais e so depois avançar com calma para as bombas doseadoras com as soluçoes já bem pensadas!! :SbOk3: 

Quanto à população de peixes, também estou a fazer isso...mas não é facil decorar os nomes dos peixes... :SbSourire2: ...conheces algum site onde tenha uma boa base sobre as familias, caracteristicas, faceis ou dificeis...etc! Dava um jeitao!  :yb665: 

Depois meto aqui e no reef forum, para a malta opinar e me dizer se estou ou nao a fazer asneiras... :HaEbouriffe: 

Ab e obrigado pela opinião :Pracima: 
João

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Obrigado amigo Ricardo,
> 
> É isso mesmo que pretendo e ando a fazer!
> Quanto ao método de balling, parece-me mais inteligente de facto começar por adicionar kalk homemade no periodo de maturação e um pouco mais e so depois avançar com calma para as bombas doseadoras com as soluçoes já bem pensadas!!
> 
> Quanto à população de peixes, também estou a fazer isso...mas não é facil decorar os nomes dos peixes......conheces algum site onde tenha uma boa base sobre as familias, caracteristicas, faceis ou dificeis...etc! Dava um jeitao! 
> 
> Depois meto aqui e no reef forum, para a malta opinar e me dizer se estou ou nao a fazer asneiras...
> 
> ...


Tens aqui 2 bons links para familias e nomes de peixes (bem como outras caracteristicas tais como se são "reef safe", se são agressivos e qual o tamanho minimo de aquário para os albergar):

Aquarium Fish: Tropical Freshwater Fish and Saltwater Fish for Home Aquariums

Buy Saltwater Fish - Marine Fish, Salt Water Aquarium Fish, and Tropical Fish from BlueZooAquatics

Abraço ! :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> .conheces algum site onde tenha uma boa base sobre as familias, caracteristicas, faceis ou dificeis...etc! Dava um jeitao!


Neste campo confio mais naquilo que os livros dizem e como tal recorro a eles. Recomendo-te o Marine fishes do Scott W. Michael (ISBN 1890087386).

Online recomendo-te A base de dados sobre peixes - FishBase.org, aqui convém saber primeiro o nome científico da espécie para poderes pesquisar mais informações sobre a mesma.

boa sorte

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Obrigado Ricardo e Gonçalo...já ando de volta do nomes e familias... :SbSourire2: 

E sobre esta pergunta ninguem quer opiniar?

Que ciclo de luz usas? Aproveitas o bi-horário? É que eu tenho e estava a pensar fazer horário das 17h as 3h da manha...Quando estou em casa e ainda ganhava 5h de energia a metade do preço! Haverá problema?...Existe alguma luz ambiente na sala, mas nada de extraordinário!

Dava uma bela votação não? :yb663: 

Abraço
João Gomes

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

O aquário é para ser visto e portanto o ideal é o período diurno do aquário coincidir com a nossa permanência em casa. No meu caso tenho o fotoperíodo das 16:00h à 1:00h.

O bi-horário conta também para as bombas uma vez que estas funcionam 24/7.

É importante ter um temporizador para ligar e desligar as luzes sempre à mesma hora. Em relação à luz ambiente os animais parecem ignorar a mesma orientando a sua vida apenas pela iluminação do aquário.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

João Gomes,

O projecto/setup parece-me bem dimensionado. Com material de marcas que gosto (Tunze e Deltec) e que são de certa forma fiáveis (pelo menos até agora). 

Em relação à iluminação eu faço um ciclo com moonlights das 11-13, T5 das 13-23, Hqi's das 17-22 e voltam as moonlights das 23-2.

Em relação a mais orçamentos podes também pedir à Sohal, não são os mais baratos mas para esse aquário fazem em vidro de 15mm (pelo menos o meu é) e sem travessas.

Eu vivi em Coimbra 30 Anos. Mudei-me à uns meses para a Lousã mas é só a 30 minutos de Coimbra.

Abraço
Pedro Carvalho

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas

Obrigado Pedro e Ricardo  :SbOk3:  vou fazer um ciclo de luz mais ou menos desse género! Assim posso disfrutar mais do aquário e ainda poupo uns cobres... :Palmas: 

Eh pá...vidro de 15mm? Acho que no meu caso 12mm chega bem, pelo que tenho visto e conversado!! :Cool:  Senão depois também fica muito pesado!

Aproveito para mostrar os esboços quase finais do aquário e da sump...quase porque falta vocês opinarem... :SbOk2: 

Galery: 






O que acham do tamanho da coluna seca? E dos furos?






A sump não sei se estará bem...foi o que fui vendo noutros aquários...





Vou usar o esgoto directamente para a entrada do escumador, com um Y antes, e torneiras para regular a entrada de água no escumador...e o que sobra vai para a sump!

O filterbag será colocado logo na 1ª divisória para não haver acumulação de detritos no refúgio, onde colocarei rocha viva e/ou macroalgas. Depois entre a 2ª divisória e a 3ª  colocarei mais algumas resinas ou lã filtrante (renovação semanal)... Ou seja dupla filtragem mecanica/quimica se necessário!
O que acham do desnível de 1cm entre 1ª divisória e 2ª ? É para ajudar a água a ir mais rapidamente para a bomba de retorno...

Sump com o filterbag:


Opinem aí  :SbSourire2:  !!!

Abraço a todos
João Gomes

----------


## vasco.gomes

Novo Update:

*Calha Solstar 8X54W + Led moonlight*





1- Philips Activiva 
2- Osram Skywhite
3- Sylvania CoralStar Actinic
4- Philips Activiva 
5- Sylvania CoralStar Actinic
6- Osram Blue
7- Sylvania Aquastar
8- Philips Activiva 


*Fiji Live Rock 22Kg*









- Também ja ca estão os aquários. Falta o movel e a mega-encomenda da Aquaristic.
- Que acham da calha/lampadas/Leds Moonlight.

- Que acham da Live Rock?
- Neste momento esta num cubo com 55L de agua com oxigenador + 2 Bombas filtrar + Tunze 6045 + carvão activado. O carvão segundo li ajuda a evitar picos muito grandes de nitritos/amonia que provocariam mais morte de seres vivos. Que acham?
- 8h após meter a rocha no cubos os parâmetros da água eram:
PH- 8++
Salinidade - 1.022
NO2- 0.75mg/l
KH- 10
NO3- 5mg/l
PO4- 0 a 0.25mg/l
O2- 6ppm

A live rock vai ali permanecer por umas boas semanas. Quanto tempo acham que deverá ficar a curar? E quais procedimentos para curar a rocha durante este periodo?

----------


## vasco.gomes

Novo update:

*Posso começar pela Sump + Aquario 130*60*55 + Aqua reposição + Aqua TPA: (Vidromuldura)*




*Deltec APF600 (sem tar em funcionamento e também a rodar):*



- Ainda não sei bem como é que se calibra, mas nas primeiras 24h deitou bastante liquido sujo para o copo.

*Rocha morta em tanques (26Kg Aquaristic):*


- Nas primeiras 24h a agua ficou muito amarela e com um cheiro esquisito 
- Entretanto mudei-lhe a agua. Tem simplesmente uma bomba, aquecedor e é agua normal da torneira sem sal.

*AquaMedic Nivoumat + Refratometro + SunSun + Tunze 6045:*





*Unidade de osmose inversa (Aquili RO/DI):*



*Bomba de reposição. Ocean Runner 3500:*


*Tubagens para ligar o Aquario á Sump:*


*Escumador ligado no tanque da rocha viva (a saida do escumador para o tanque ta com um tubo de casa de banho que funciona incrivelmente bem):*


*Test Kits (No2, No3, etc) + ReefDeep (banho de 10 minutos para os corais) + Food + Sal+ etc:*
ImageShack -

*Finalmente o sistema DIY que fiz para pingar kalk e que triplicando serve para fazer o método de Balling:*


- Basicamente existe um deposito onde se liga essa peça. O que se vê é uma electrovalvula de maquina de lavar (Leiritronica) ligado a um equipamento de soro que pinga. A electrovalvula ta ligada a um programador e liga/desliga como programado. A forma de funcionamento é por gravidade. O deposito de 2.5L ou 5L está numa posição um pouco mais alta, liga a electrovalvula depois ao sistema de soro e pinga para a sump.
Sistema bastante simples que testei e funcionou nos testes que fiz. Depois ainda vai levar umas torneiras e curvas. No final e em principio vou fazer o Balling com este sistema. Ao início fica para kalk.

- So falta nas fotos 44Kg de RedSea Coral pro Salt + 8Kg de outro sal e 2 sacos com a areia do areao de 13Kg. A areia é a que está mais acima.
- Finalmente so falta o movel para poder arrumar isto tudo...
- A rocha viva tem tado no tanque agora com o escumador com valores bastante elevados de Amonia, NO2 e NO3. Penso que nesta fase é normal.

- Uma medida que quero implementar é limpar tudo e ciclar tudo antes de entrar no tanque. Quer a rocha morta, quer viva estão a ciclar. A areia tb irá estar a ciclar.
- Os corais pretendo tb fazer um banho de 10 minutos com o reefdeep antes de entrarem. Os peixes tb pretendo fazer quarentena. Ainda não comprei produtos para a quarentena dos peixes, tenho que ver que medicamentos serão melhores....

- Encher o tanque principal? Penso que ainda demorar algumas semanas. Pelo menos até o cubo onde ta a rocha viva ficar com valores de nitritos, nitratos e amonia bastante baixos e so ai posso encher com água.
- Aquascaping: Tou sem ideias. A única ideia que tenho é fazer duas ilhas, agora fazer isso com estas pedras todas é que vai ser muito complicado. Ideias?

----------


## vasco.gomes

Ora bem novo update.
A rocha viva esteve 3 semanas a ciclar no cubo e ao fim de 2 semanas os valores de Amonia, nitritos e Nitratos passaram de bater os valores máximos nos kits de medição para valores de zero. Ya é um choque bastante grande ver esta transição, pelo facto de ja começar a duvidar do sistema usado até que se dá o turn-over e os valores descem a pique.

Vou deixar descrição a titulo meramente informativo para quem quiser seguir o mesmo método para ciclar rocha.

*Cura da rocha viva Fiji 22Kg:*
- Cubo com dimensões 50*50*50
- Começou com 40-50 litros de agua e foi gradualmente subindo até encher.
- Salinidade 1.025
- Temperatura 25 ºC
- Coloquei 1 Tunze mais uma SunSun para manter a água em alta turbulência com o objectivo de garantir o maior fluxo de água e a libertação de matéria morta.
- O escumador entrou depois e la ficou a funcionar e a tirar porcaria do cubo e assim ajudar a baixar os valores de No2, No3.
- Período de 3 semanas que a rocha teve a ciclar, no entanto á segunda semana ja estava impecável.
- A rocha é muito boa. Muito porosa e cheia de vida e so assim se explica esta rápida recuperação.
- Algumas mudanças de água de 50% ao incio, mas no total foram somente umas 5. (ao tar num cubo não gasto quase água nenhuma ao mudar 50%, porque caso fosse no tanque principal gastava imensa água e sal)
- Neste período foi usada agua da torneira com AquaSafe e uns dias de repouso. Eu sei que devia ter usado agua RO/DI, mas não tinha a unidade de osmose instalada e propriamente calibrada.
- Durante estas 3 semanas virei a rocha 2/3 vezes para ajudar a libertar matéria morta. Obviamente que cada vez que mexia os valores de NO2 e NO3 até rebentavam a escala  :Big Grin: 


Portanto basicamente a cura da rocha viva foi dessa forma e assim fiquei com a rocha em boas condições para entrar no aquario para a montagem.
Recomendo vivamente este processo. Tive imenso sucesso desta forma tendo inclusive a rocha viva desenvolvido algumas pequenas esponjas, coralina, etc durante o período no cubo mesmo com luminosidade praticamente nula. Tb tinha uma minhoca que no inicio era pequenita, mas á 3ª semana estava gorda que nem um bode

*Ciclagem de 27Kg de rocha morta da aquaristic:*
- Ficou repartida em 2 em tanques de plástico á parte tb durante 3 semanas.
- Cada tanque teve um aquecedor com agua a 25 ºC e uma bomba normalissima so a circular água. O aquecedor foi para ajudar a degradar a matéria morta. Para quem não sabe a rocha morta á simplesmente rocha viva mas que depois é passada por Lixívia! A minha até trazia ainda um mini caranguejo perfeitamente conservado e umas esponjas e mais umas coisas. Portanto ja podem imaginar a quantidade assombrosa de lixo que estas rochas trazem.
- Ciclou em água doce.
- Logo no primeiro dia agua super-amarela e um cheiro esquesito -> mudança total de água
- Nos dias seguintes a agua ia ficando cada vez melhor. Mais algumas mudanças de água.
- Na 2ª semana quando a rocha viva deu sinais de estar estabilizada e tudo a zeros por curiosidade medi o NO2 da rocha morta e claro valores de rebentar a escala porque afinal de contas a rocha está morta.
- Desde o primeiro dia adicionei em grandes quantidades de Sera Nitrivec para tentar colonizar a rocha e combater o NO2 e NO3, mas digo-vos que nao teve grande sucesso.

Portanto a rocha morta acabou por ser a maior dor de cabeça. Não voltei a medir mais nenhuma vez o NO2 á 3ª semana portanto não sei com andava. Mas a rocha morta é assim, por isso é que é morta e não viva :P
Mas penso que foi uma boa forma de a limpar, de a tentar colonizar de forma artificial e de a preparar ao máximo para entrar no tanque principal 
Btw, nesta fase nunca misturei a rocha morta com rocha viva. Cada coisa para seu lado.

Agora a montagem do layout  :Big Grin: 
Relembro que a rocha foi toda comprada a distancia portanto não escolhi nenhuma peça. Simplesmente peguei no que tinha e tentei aplicar seguindo alguns princípios para montar bem a rocha no layout.

*NOTA:* A montagem foi extremamente rápida para manter as colónias de bactérias e os organismos 100% intactos e as rochas estão simplesmente encaixadas umas nas outras.

Montagem da rocha no aquário sem areia:


Resultado final: (com e sem flash e so com 50% da luz ligada e maior marte dessa luz azul)




Área técnica provisória:


-> Podem ver que dentro do aquário estão 2 filtros com lã de vidro e os aquecedores tb la dentro. É provisório. Os aquecedores descem para a sump e os 2 filtros internos saem porque so la estão para tirar aquele primeiro impacto incial de pequenas particulas que vêm dos mais variados sítios.
-> Ainda não tinha falado na areia mas é espectacular. A granulumetria é perfeita (não provoca sandstorms) e é extremamente limpa e de qualidade. Ao incio quando a vi na aquaristic torci-lhe o nariz porque pensava que era azul. Mas depois vi na ReefCentral que os Americanos são doidos por esta areia e pagam um balurdio para a importar e principalmente verifiquei que a areia é branquinha e não azul. Foi tb na ReefCentral que vi que o mix perfeito é juntar 50% de 2 granulometrias diferentes.

A água ficou cristalina em meia duzia de horas. Claro que so foi possivel graças ao areão que é excelente e á ciclagem de toda a rocha.
E por incrível que pareça 24h depois de tar tudo a rodar a rocha morta ja tinha uns pontinhos de côr Roxa. Penso que seja Coralina?? (help here)
A área técnica ainda ta confusa... tem la o escumador a rolar (alimentado por gravidade...), uma pequena calha para no 2º compartimento onde ta aquela rocha morta ficar uma alga Chaetomorpha para ajjudar a remover NO3 e depois ja la estão uns taparewares para fazer o meu sistema de Baling DIY por 30 euros  :Big Grin: 
Depois tem o UV, entre outros aquas, etc
Vou tb fazer um DIY para mudanças diária automáticas de água, afinar o escumador e tentar por o balling DIY a funcionar  :Big Grin: 


Venham dai criticas sobre o layout
E ideias tb para melhorar algumas coisas, nomeadamente próximos passos e área técnica  
Vale tudo menos arrancar olhos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Parabéns pelo projecto.
Na minha humilde opinião (NMHO) acho que em breve ou vais deixar de fazer as TPA's diárias ou deixar de fazer o Balling...
Eu começava por experimentar as TPA's diárias sem o Balling. Talvez tenhas uma surpresa... até porque o areão é novo e vai-te dar algumas das coisas que precisas... Kh, Ca...
Com as TPA's diárias, adiava igualmente a introdução de kalk. Talvez tenhas uma surpresa...
Acho que devias ser mais arrojado e pensar numa filtragem biológica mais forte... com mangues.

Não te esqueças que a paciência e estabilidade são a chave do sucesso.
Nunca, mas nunca te esqueças que o aquário é novo e tal como os bebes, temos é que os acalmar nos momentos mais intensos e não ficarmos como eles...
Vais ter algas... vais julgar coisas de forma errada, mas o segredo é esperar que o aquário cresça.
Normalmente um ano de vida serve de bitola.

Outra nota, acho que podias ser mais arrojado no layout. A epoxy podia-te ajudar...
Acho que em breve te vais cansar do actual layout...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boa tarde
> 
> Parabéns pelo projecto.
> Na minha humilde opinião (NMHO) acho que em breve ou vais deixar de fazer as TPA's diárias ou deixar de fazer o Balling...
> Eu começava por experimentar as TPA's diárias sem o Balling. Talvez tenhas uma surpresa... até porque o areão é novo e vai-te dar algumas das coisas que precisas... Kh, Ca...


Quer o sistema de balling quer das mudanças automáticas vão ser DIY, portanto depois é uma questão de testar tudo e vai ficar tudo barato. Agora nas próximas semanas tenho tempo para fazer os mais diversos testes.
Relativamente ao Areão é verdade. Na caixa onde ele vinha diz la que ele liberta os mais diversos compostos para a água servindo também como buffer aos parâmetros da água.




> Com as TPA's diárias, adiava igualmente a introdução de kalk. Talvez tenhas uma surpresa...
> Acho que devias ser mais arrojado e pensar numa filtragem biológica mais forte... com mangues.


Eu tou a pensar por a alga Chaetomorpha no refugio entre o escumador e a bomba de retorno, aconselhas mais alguma coisa para filtragem biológica? (nessa secção tenho uma calha de 2X18W PLL 6400K).
Ja pensei tb em Mangues mas se calhar não tenho espaço, ta tudo extremamente apertado.
Tava a pensar por mangues dentro de um taparware com areia e depois colocar no refugio. Que achas da ideia? ja agora onde arranjar os Mangues? E da para os cortar quando começarem a crescer mt?

Tipo isto:
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh....php?t=1767982




> Não te esqueças que a paciência e estabilidade são a chave do sucesso.
> Nunca, mas nunca te esqueças que o aquário é novo e tal como os bebes, temos é que os acalmar nos momentos mais intensos e não ficarmos como eles...
> Vais ter algas... vais julgar coisas de forma errada, mas o segredo é esperar que o aquário cresça.
> Normalmente um ano de vida serve de bitola.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Nem me fales em Algas que vou ja ligar o UV para as erradicar :P
(não posso ligar o UV senão da cabo das bactérias que estão a colonizar a rocha morta)
Agora a sério quero evitar a todo o custo algas (embora esteja consciente que mais cedo ou mais tarde la vão aparecer). E vai ser tudo feito de forma programada e por fases. Pretendo estabilidade acima de tudo.
Outra medida que vou implementar é quarentena em tudo o que entra. Para os corais ja tenho um produto que penso que é a base de Lugol para dar um banho de 10 minutos aos corais que entram para erradicar alguma coisa que la venha:
http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/8090/image00004u.jpg

Aos peixes irei igualmente fazer quarentena no cubo onde foi feita a cura da rocha viva. É um 50*50*50.
Portanto o objectivo é prevenção acima de tudo.

O teu projecto ta espectacular principalmente na parte dos DIY :P

EDIT: Esqueci-me de perguntar, quantas horas de luz deixo agora durante o 1º Mês e quantos Watts?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado pelo teu elogio aos DIY.




> Tava a pensar por mangues dentro de um taparware com areia e depois colocar no refugio. Que achas da ideia? ja agora onde arranjar os Mangues? E da para os cortar quando começarem a crescer mt?


Podes colocar mangues em areia, mas há quem coloque as raízes directamente na água.
Claro que com areia vais melhorar o seu desenvolvimento.
Eu fiz um aquário à parte por onde passa toda a água, mas antes tinha-os na sump. Tive que os retirar, pois o seu crescimento foi tal que estavam a ser queimados pela lâmpada, pois estavam em contacto directo.
A minha sugestão é de que deve ser encontrada uma solução fora do aquário e que seja enquadrada no espaço envolvente.

Onde arranjar os mangues? Bom... eu comprei no Ebay por sugestão do 'Hélder Quinzico', mas penso que esse sítio já não exista, pois queria comprar mais e não consigo...
Sei que o 'Rogério Miguel Gomes'  recentemente também andava à procura, mas que o fornecedor (talvez fosse o mesmo...) já não existia... algo do género.
Só uma nota, os meus mangues foram-se abaixo quando os desenterrei, podei as raízes e os deixei sem iluminação condigna durante alguns dias. Cheguei mesmo a perder efectivamente 2 pés de mangues. 4 estão a crescer. 4 perderam as folhas todas e ainda não recuperaram...
Neste momento estão iluminados sob um foco de leds 36W (32 red, 4 blue)
Durante esta semana irei colocar fotos do desenvolvimento dos rebentos sob esta iluminação 10h/dia.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

en relação aos mangues podes ver aqui

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Bom dia
> 
> Obrigado pelo teu elogio aos DIY.


Ao DIY e ao impacto que isso depois tem no aquário. Com esse nível de mecanização é meio caminho andado para sucesso a longo prazo.... e ja se nota no aquário que está a ficar muito bem. 




> Podes colocar mangues em areia, mas há quem coloque as raízes directamente na água.
> Claro que com areia vais melhorar o seu desenvolvimento.
> Eu fiz um aquário à parte por onde passa toda a água, mas antes tinha-os na sump. Tive que os retirar, pois o seu crescimento foi tal que estavam a ser queimados pela lâmpada, pois estavam em contacto directo.
> A minha sugestão é de que deve ser encontrada uma solução fora do aquário e que seja enquadrada no espaço envolvente.


A que altura é que os Mangues crescem? E é possível corta-los quando começarem a ficar maiores (50-60cm)?

Btw, fiz ontem as primeiras medições (3 dias após montagem):
NO2:<0.05
NO3:<5
NH4:0
Ca: 400
MG: 1000
PH: 8.1 - 8.2
KH: 8
Temperatura: 25 ºC
Salinidade: 1.023

O escumador em 3 dias tirou um carrada de lixo e parece que a rocha viva está a aguentar a carga que a rocha morta trás de N02,No3, etc
Portanto espero que o NH4, NO2, NO3 se mantenha como está e não tenha nenhum pico nos valores. (a ciclagem e cura das rochas era para evitar isso mesmo)

A salinidade vou ter que a fazer subir para os 1.025 gradualmente.
Tb noto que o KH, Mg, Ca estão um bocado abaixo. Talvez seja porque não fiz qualquer adição de kalk ou Balling, no entanto o aquário ainda não tem nada a ja começaram a descer os valores.
No entao se subir a salinidade para os 1.025 tb faço subir estes valores?

Entretanto vou ja por uma equipa de limpeza de algas. Alguem sabe se as Cerites são boas para comer algas nas pedras?
Ou preciso que um Ermita patas azuis ou tricolor para tratar das rochas?

Hélder Quinzico: Obrigado pelo link  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Penso que seja possível podar os mangues sem qualquer problema.
Aliás vou experimentar isso em breve.

Os Cerites, Strombus e eremitas patas brancas... (os azuis trazem problemas futuramente, pois crescem muito e podem atacar Nassarius) são óptimo nisso.
Os Cerites e os Strombus sp. podem fazer esse trabalho nas rochas.

No meu sistema tenho:
1x eremita de patas brancas
1x eremitas de patas encarnadas (penso que ainda o tenha...)
3x/4x Cerites
1x Strombus Alatus
2x Strobus sp.

Areão limpinho.

Depois, tenho muitos seres devido à maturidade do aquário, tais como:
dezenas de lapas que me limpam os vidros traseiro e laterais
minhocas
dezenas de esponjas
dezenas de espirógrafos 
e outras coisas mais que não faço ideia... :SbSourire2: 

Obrigado Hélder pelo link.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João A M Gomes

> ? ja agora onde arranjar os Mangues?


Olá 
Suponho que várias lojas os possam encomendar. Da minha (pouca) experiência tratar-se-á de propágulos não identificados.
Desde há uns meses também começaram a aparecer à venda como plantas decorativas de interior, em muitas floristas. Mais uma vez, não identificados.
Se preferires saber o que estás a cultivar, experimenta estes links:
Mangroven 
Mangrove - Mangroves 
Ambas as firmas enviam para Portugal. Os alemães têm uma escolha mais reduzida, mas os preços mais baixos. Os austríacos oferecem maior diversidade a preços mais elevados; também obténs aqui muita informação sobre condições de cultivo.
Já agora, de um modo geral as diferentes espécies de mangues suportam ser podados, para limitar o crescimento em altura.
Abraço
João

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, ja comprei os Mangues nessa loja no ebay. A ver como chegam.
Comprei 6. Vou coloca-los em areia para agarrarem melhor....

Que cuidados especiais devo ter com os mesmos?

Ja recebi 15 Cerites, 3 Bumble Bee Snail:
Saltwater Aquarium Invertebrates for Marine Aquariums: Bumble Bee Snail

As cerithes enterraram-se no areão. Os Bumble são altamente. Foram logo pra rocha e ja la andam de volta. São é mt pequeninos.

Tb ja tenho um pouco de chaetomohpha no refúgio.
Tb ja comecei a fazer adição de Kalk pelo método DIY.

Btw, acho que detectei ja 2 Zoanthus que vinham na rocha viva. Aquilo precisa de alguma coisa especial ou simplesmente deixo aquilo crescer?

Peixes vão ser a última coisa a entrar e nem sequer tenho timeline para entrada. Antes ainda ponho 1/2 corais pequenos e faço todos os testes que tenho que fazer a nível da estabilidade dos DIY e mudanças de água e aditivos e de rotinas.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Viva, ja comprei os Mangues nessa loja no ebay. A ver como chegam.
> Comprei 6. Vou coloca-los em areia para agarrarem melhor....
> 
> Que cuidados especiais devo ter com os mesmos?


Não te preocupes com os mangues. Devem demorar cerca de 7 dias a chegar...
E devem chegar assim...





O único cuidado será coloca-los dentro de água com/sem areia, com iluminação e periodicamente limpar as folhas com água doce. E fosfatos...  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boa noite
> 
> Não te preocupes com os mangues. Devem demorar cerca de 7 dias a chegar...
> E devem chegar assim...
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...9/mangues1.JPG
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...9/mangues2.JPG
> 
> ...


Viva, parecem-me muito bem.
A parte dos fosfatos, ja ali tenho uma garrafinha com eles que veio do laboratório e ja tinha do aqua de agua doce  :SbSourire2: 
Tb tenho nitrato e se for preciso mais algum elemento tb arranjo.

A mais ou menos que altura é que eles crescem?
E o crescimento deles é lento ou é rápido? É que se for rápido terá que chegar uma altura (60-70cm?) em que tem que levar uma poda.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> A mais ou menos que altura é que eles crescem?
> E o crescimento deles é lento ou é rápido? É que se for rápido terá que chegar uma altura (60-70cm?) em que tem que levar uma poda.


Os meus ao fim de 10 meses, com iluminação de 21W = 100W, estavam assim:





O substrato era este:
Kent Marine - Marine Biosediment (Aragonite, Calcite, and Other Minerals)

Deixo-te alguns artigos:



> Mangroves take the nutrients necessary for their growth from the aquarium water. This means that we have a means of exporting phosphates and nitrates


 in
Mangroves in the Reef Aquarium




> I have not changed the water in my aquarium with mudskippers for over a year and half, I just add some water over to replace the one that has already evaporated. Nitrates and phosphates are almost at zero.


 in
Mangroves in aquarium

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

Muito obrigado pelos links.
Valeu  :Smile:

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva,
Depois de mais uma semana os valores estão bem e o Kalk tem estado a pingar:

NO2- 0
NO3 - 1 a 2.5 mg/l
PH- 8.2
KH- 9
Ca- 420
Mg-1080
Salinidade- 1.024
Temperatura- 25 ºC

Também entrou mais alguma pedra para dentro do aquário assim como a equipa de limpeza (15 cerithes + 3 snails).
O tanque tb ja está arrumado.
*Geral* (Se repararem tem mais alguns pormenores com alguma pedra):


*As Cerithes:*

São espectaculares. Passam o dia a limpar as pedras. Onde passam fica tudo limpinho.
Acho que vou precisar de mais umas quantas :sunbathing: 

*Agora a novidade (Euphyllia Parancora):*

Acabou de chegar, é muito pequenina e ainda está fechada. Veio aqui do fórum que fica muito mais barato.
Foi aclimatizada com agua do aquário gota a gota. Passou em banho de Reef Deep (Lugol) por 7 minutos e ficou no fundo do aquario com 2 luzes azuis a frente + 2 luzes brancas la para trás.
Que acham, como está? 
Que fazer nos próximos dias? Como ainda não tenho nenhuma experiência com corais não faço ideia se ta bem, se tal mal, se precisa fazer alguma coisa.


*Aditivos para os corais + bactérias e alimentos para elas para ajudar a colonizar a rocha morta (Bubbles-Shop):*

Info: http://www.aquariofilia.net/forum/in...owtopic=112494

*Duas bombas da Tunze 12V para mudanças automaticas de água. Foram super-baratas (Bubbles-Shop):*


Agora so faltam os 2 transformadores que mandei vir da Mbit:
http://www.mbit.pt/catalogo/detalhes.php?i...l+%281000+mA%29
*HITEC - Transformador Externo Universal (1000 mA)*

*E um novo termómetro que o que tinha não valia nada e tava meio partido. (Bubbles-Shop):*


E ja agora o copo do escumador:


Por agora vai ser so reforçar equipa de limpeza, colocar mais Macro-agas e Mangues no refúgio. Montar o sistema de TPA's automáticas e ir colocando frags comprados sempre aqui pelo Forum pelos fragários que fica muito mais barato e tb tou a contar com umas ofertas ali do nuno rogerio  :Big Grin: 

Para terem uma ideia numa loja em Coimbra pediam 95€ por uma Euphylia. É verdade que era bem grandinha mas não me interessa comprar peças grandes e por esse preço sou capaz de comprar uns 7 corais pequenos.

Colocar peixes? Nem sequer tenho timeline para tal.... Apesar de parecer que o aquario foi acabado de montar na pratica é como se tivesse mais de 1 mês porque tive as rochas a ciclar com as condições devidas, dai o NO2 e afins tarem controlados e não ter tido um único pico de valores. (tive-os nos cubos com as rochas)

Ora bem, venham dai conselhos, avisos, sugestões? :p

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, ja agora vou aqui por o sistema de TPA's automáticas:


- As bombas estão fixada na base dos 2 aquarios.
- Depois tem um tubo para cima e ambos os tubos sobem exactamente á mesma altura.
- As duas bombas são iguais e os transformadores que alimentam as 2 bombas tb são iguais.

A única diferença é que uma levou menos um bocado de tubo na horizontal como da para ver pelo desenho. Porque a distancia é menor, mas se quizer posso po-las a percorrer exactamente a mesma quantidade de tubo na horizontal.
Depois ambas as bombas tão ligadas ao mesmo programador que liga 1-2-3 minutos. Dependendo da litragem que queira ligam e desligam ao mesmo tempo.
Depois caso haja ali uma intemédia diferença nos débitos das duas posso por uma torneirinha na ponta de um dos tubos e regular o fluxo. Se a diferença for ligeira nem interessa porque depois o osmoregulador trata de manter a água no sítio certo.

Tubo e curvas ja está. Alias ja esta tudo instalado com tubo e curvas da Gardena.
So falta virem os transformadores da Mbit e testar o sistema. 
Tenho esperança que va funcionar bem :P

So não sei se ponha os tranformadores a 9V ou a 12V. No cabo diz 9V (Max 12V), portanto pressuponho que a 9V mande menos água e a 12V mande mais água? E tb que é seguro usar os dois tipos de voltagens?

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Vasco

So não sei se ponha os tranformadores a 9V ou a 12V. No cabo diz 9V (Max 12V), portanto pressuponho que a 9V mande menos água e a 12V mande mais água? E tb que é seguro usar os dois tipos de voltagens?

As bombas a 9V têm um débito e a 12V têm outro. Quando a altura é demasiado, liga-se as bombas a 12V.

Parece-me que estás a mandar para 2º plano as questões de segurança...

1. Como sabes que tens 'água limpa' para prosseguir com a TPA 'água suja'?
2. Como sabes que não tens o depósito de recolha de 'água suja' lotado?
3. Mais, com essa torneirinha e a esperança que o osmoregulador faça o resto, vais ter constantes adições de água doce + kalk... que pode ser demasiado... e diferenças de densidade...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva!




> Parece-me que estás a mandar para 2º plano as questões de segurança...
> 
> 1. Como sabes que tens 'água limpa' para prosseguir com a TPA 'água suja'?


O tanque de agua limpa leva cerca de 40 litros. Pretendo mudar 5l de água por dia, portanto dá para uma semana.




> 2. Como sabes que não tens o depósito de recolha de 'água suja' lotado?


Esse tanque leva 20l, apesar de que bem espremido o espaço tb poderá levar um de 30l.

Portanto por exemplo no Domingo encho o tanque com água nova. So vou ter que voltar a encher no Domingo da proxima semana. O da água usada vou despeja-lo no Domingo e a meio da semana. Quarta ou quinta.
Claro que se tivesse um tubo de esgoto aqui perto do aquario ia logo tudo fora e so precisava fazer a água, mas como não tenho é so ir despejando.




> 3. Mais, com essa torneirinha e a esperança que o osmoregulador faça o resto, vais ter constantes adições de água doce + kalk... que pode ser demasiado... e diferenças de densidade...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Sim é verdade, mas eu espero que a coisa bata certinha. Ou se falhar será na ordem dos mililitros.

E ja agora que falas na adição de kalk qual é a melhor abordagem:
- Ter so a noite a pingar cerca de 2.5l a 3l de agua com Kalk. (Dizem que se deve adicionar 1% da litragem do aqua o que dariam mais de 4l)
- No sistema de reposição em vez de ter só água de osmose, ter agua de omose+Kalk. O sistema de reposição ta ligado a um aquario que leva 20l de água e que ta na frente da Sump:
http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/4679/image00056j.jpg
Nesta forma a agua com Kalk vai ficar em contacto com o ar e não da forma como seria com um reactor de kalk que ficaria selada a agua de kalk e tb nao teria nenhuma ventoinha no fundo a mexer o kalk que se deposita no fundo, etc todas aquelas coisas que um reactor tem.

Basicamente não tenho reactor de Kalk nem pretendo ter portanto tou com dúvidas nestas duas formas (ambas um pouco artesanais) que deva usar.

Cumprimentos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Vasco

A forma mais eficaz de colocação de kalk é ter um 'reactor de kalk'... caso contrário, o kalk em contacto com o ar perde características.

Continuo a considerar que estás a ser leviano na segurança das TPA's...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boa tarde Vasco
> 
> A forma mais eficaz de colocação de kalk é ter um 'reactor de kalk'... caso contrário, o kalk em contacto com o ar perde características.


Sim é verdade. Ainda ando em testes que esta altura é a melhor. Prefiro agora formular todas as possibilidades e ver o que da e não da que depois mais tarde ja com muitos corais e peixes. Assim tou á vontade.

Agora tou a testar o balling com o mesmo DIY do Kalk. Para já ta ok excepto os jerricans de 3,4l ainda terem umas humidades ca fora  :SbSourire: 




> Continuo a considerar que estás a ser leviano na segurança das TPA's...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Não tenho grandes hipóteses a mais que estas.
Ambas estão ligadas a um programador automático, se vir que numa semana é não da grande tempo basta passar para Off e depois quando tiver tempo ponho em On e deixo correr até mudar o que quero e depois voltou outra vez para automático.
A vantagem é que é tb uma maneira de mudar água toda ali dentro. Não há tubos nem baldes de água pela casa.

Ja agora ficam umas fotos da parte técnica:



Caixas para os Mangues:


Uma das bombas Tunze instaladas:


Como podem ver ta tudo ja a rular em beta-testing. Ainda faltam os transformadores da Mbit para as bombas.
Aquelas caixas vão ter ali 6 magues, se calhar vou subir uma bocado a calha e eles vão apanhar tb bastante luz dela.
O sistema de balling DIY é o que está nas fotos. Que são 3 jerricans furados com 3 bombas de água de maquina de lavar mais 3 pinga-pinga do soro.
Os programadores ligam 1 minutos e ele deita 5ml.
O Ca e o Kh deitam 3x ao dia e o MG 4x ao dia.

As concentrações das soluções são 75g/l para o Ca e Kh e 100g/l para o Mg.
Os reagentes foram comprados na farmácia e se quizerem posso dar a composição química de cada um deles.

----------


## vasco.gomes

Ja agora um video HQ do aquario:
YouTube - New Reef

A Euphyllia ainda permanece fechada mas parece um pouco melhor.
Mostra uma Capnella ja aberta.
Mostra tb uns Green Star Polyps que tb ja abriram.

A Euphyllia é muito pequenina e transporte por ctt + frio que tem feito faz mossa. A ver se se safa. Em princípio espero que sim.
Alguma ideia para a Euphyllia? 

Para além do reforço da equipe de limpeza e a nível de corais por a seguir:
- Seriatopora Calandrium Azul (SPS)
- Histrix (SPS)
- Acropora sp verde (SPS)
- Euphyllia Paradivisa (LPS)

De todas a Acropora parece ser a mais complicada.... 
Conselhos a nível de valores de água, aclimatização, posição no tanque??

Thanks.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia João/Vasco...

Não é para te despachar, mas consulta esta página...
LiveAquaria

Uma observação... tem atenção aos copy+paste que trazes de outros fóruns...
Ex: ':character0050: '

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Ja agora um video HQ do aquario:
> YouTube - New Reef
> 
> A Euphyllia ainda permanece fechada mas parece um pouco melhor.
> Mostra uma Capnella ja aberta.
> Mostra tb uns Green Star Polyps que tb ja abriram.
> 
> A Euphyllia é muito pequenina e transporte por ctt + frio que tem feito faz mossa. A ver se se safa. Em princípio espero que sim.
> Alguma ideia para a Euphyllia? 
> ...


Viva, como já tinha dito no outro forum ...

Na minha opinião depois de seleccionares os corais que pretendes manter no teu aquário, deves pensar bem no sitio onde os vais colocar e deixar espaço suficiente para que possam crescer sem vir a tocar em outros para evitar guerras químicas entre eles. Agora e digo agora porque no inicio não pensava nem fazia assim, deves olhar para a disposição da tua rocha e fazer uma escolha criteriosa dos corais que gostavas mesmo de ter e onde os podes encaixar nessa configuração, mais uma vez digo "na minha opinião" não devias ter pressa e comprar muitos corais para que o aqua pareça cheio e agradável á vista, devias sim colocar as espécies que mais gostas e deixa-las crescer, posso dar-te como exemplo o aquário do João http://www.reefforum.net/f18/aquario...dicibus-18572/ que conheço e já vi pessoalmente, não tem o aquário atafulhado de corais mas as peças que tem são muito bem escolhidas e foram quase todas se não todas pequenos frags que ele adquiriu e agora estão umas peças grandes e com umas cores muito bonitas.
Continuando ... acho que deves colar directamente na rocha logo no sitio definitivo os corais, evitando andar sempre a mexer-lhe, como acho que a tua rocha está muito bem disposta com bastantes sítios para os colocar, não vejo necessidade de lhe mexer mais, com a iluminação que tens a esse nível não vais ter dificuldade de escolher o sitio do aquário onde os colocar porque todo o aquário vai ter uma boa iluminação. Podes optar entre duas situações, ou colocar os corais aleatoriamente fazendo uma mistura de espécies e cores pelo aquário, ou seleccionar cada zona para um determinado tipo de espécie, onde em cada um deles tb as cores podem ser as mais variadas devido ás diferentes cores que existem nos corais de cada espécie, que no meu gosto pessoal acho que ficaria muito melhor, quanto ás Euphyllias acho que deverias escolher um dos lados, talvez no substrato do lado esquerdo onde faz aquela enseada, parece-me o melhor local e estas podes coloca-las todas juntas umas ás outras que faz um efeito muito bonito e não se danificam ao tocar-se, se vieres a optar por meter montiporas de prato deves escolher as zonas mais baixas da rocha, para quando elas crescerem não taparem a iluminação aos corais que se encontram mais abaixo destas.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola João estou a ver que os corais se safaram.
Fiz todos os possíveis para os enviar com o melhor isolamento que consegui, mas o frio era mesmo muito.
O teu aquario esta a ficar com boa aparência.
Quanto a euphylia coloca-a num local com menos corrente mesmo quase nenhuma.Vais ver que vai abrir muito mais.Vai colocando o desenvolvimento dela para a gente acompanhar.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Contra todas as teorias de ciclo inicial, maturação do aquário, numa consulta á "Maia" ela revelou-me que daqui a uma semana o teu aquário estará assim ...  :SbSourire2: 



Agora é deixar crescer  :SbClown:

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

:yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  Assim sim está muito bom!!!

Estou ansioso que isto aconteça... :yb663: ...deve ser lá mais pro final da semana, é que ainda ontem tinha umas diatomacias a querer pintar o aqua de castanho :Coradoeolhos: ! 
Vais ser um fim de semana de loucos as compras de frags e tangs...ui que maravilha  :SbSourire2: 

Ficou mt fixe Nuno, thanks! É uma boa maneira de planear a colocação dos corais e como ficarão aproximadamente no futuro!! :Palmas: 

Ab
Joao ( e Vasco)

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva novamente,
Reforcei o meu arsenal e agora é constituido por:
- 40 Cerithes
- 10 snails
- 4 Ermitas patas brancas

A luta é contra as diatomáceas.
As boas notícias é que a tropa ta a dar cabo delas (as cerithes são autenticos extreminadores implacavel ) e a tropa onde passa deixa tudo a brilhar.
As más noticias são que agora aparece uma segunda vaga com uns pontinhos com algas verdes depois de as deatomáceas terem sido dizimadas.
As boas notícias é que as cerithes dão-lhe o mesmo tratamento que dão as deatomáceas.
As outras boas noticias é que depois de limparem a rocha com algas aparece a seguir coralina azul clarinho. 

Portanto acho que tá a ir bem esta fase, ou pelo menos não ta a descambar
As vantagens desta tropa toda é que não preciso meter as mãos na água e a tropa faz a sua função natural.
O areão tb começou a ficar com umas manchas castanhas e por isso pus os ermitas patas brancas mas como a rocha viva tem mais comida os sacanas foram para lá em vez de andarem a triturar o areão. Preguiçosos! 
E o pior é que eles na rocha não têm 1/3 do rendimento que as Cerithes têm, andam lá a fazer cocegas. Eles são bons é no areão... tenho que os obrigar a ir para la!

Tb ja colei os corais co epoxy mais super-cola pelo aquario, menos a euphylia que continua no mesmo sítio e ja abriu mais um bocadito.

O sistema de bombas da Tunze tb ja está a funcionar. Os testes em modo manual foram sucesso e em 1 minuto tiram exactamente 1L de água. Agora vou começar a por em modo automático e ir monitorizando até começar a ganhar confiança no sistema.
As TPA's que antes eram de longe a parte mais chata agora limita-se a simplesmente fazer água 1x por semana e despejar 1 jerrican qd tiver cheio. Ja não há tubos, bombas e baldes a correr meia casa e a demorar um tempão e a molhar tudo.

Brevemente espero que entrem mais uns SPS e LPS pequeninos.
Hoje passei numa loja aqui em Coimbra e tinham uma Anénoma carpet gigantea verde simplesmente brutal...

Mas resisti á tentação e la ficou.... uma Gigantea é muito exigente e necessita de um aquario muito mais estabilizado. 

Por outro lado tb tinha la uma anemonas Quadricolor muito bonitas mesmo. Uma com pintas cor-de-rosa e outra com pintas roxas. E as Quadricolor são relativamente faceis de ter....
E pelo que o homem disse os Occelaris não gostam e não vão para a Gigantea porque é muito pegajosa, mas para as Quadricolor vão sempre.... Alguem sabe alguma coisa sobre isso? (a anemona que falei em cima tinha um Clarky la de cima dela e a defende-la)
É verdade que o homem recebe centenas de occelaris e anemonas e deve ter observado isso mesmo... agora não sei se será tão linear?

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva !

As anemonas que tu referes (Stichodactyla gigantea) são conhecidas bela sua beleza (eu tambem as acho lindas) que está na mesma proporção do seu apetite.

São bem conhecidas por comerem Zebrassomas, Fox Face, alguns palhacitos, etc  :SbSourire2: 

Eu por exemplo se coloco as minhas mãos numa os tentaculos ficam agarrados à minha pele.

Bottom-line: Se não te importas de correres o risco, força !

Abraço !

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Viva !
> 
> As anemonas que tu referes (Stichodactyla gigantea) são conhecidas bela sua beleza (eu tambem as acho lindas) que está na mesma proporção do seu apetite.
> 
> São bem conhecidas por comerem Zebrassomas, Fox Face, alguns palhacitos, etc 
> 
> Eu por exemplo se coloco as minhas mãos numa os tentaculos ficam agarrados à minha pele.
> 
> Bottom-line: Se não te importas de correres o risco, força !
> ...


Sim eu ja tinha lido isso na Reef central mas penso que isso não seja muito provavel de acontecer  :Cool: 
Vejo por la muitas Giganteas com ocellaris brutal:

http://izover4u.us/fish/10.jpg

Alguem tem experiencia com a Gigantea a nível de cuidados, se move-se muito e se os occelaris costumam fazer simbiose com ela?
E relativamente á Haddoni será mais facil ou mais dificil de cuidar?

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva novamente.
Vou deixar o paleio e passar as fotos.

*LPS*
A nova *Euphilia paradivisa*:


A outra Euphylia que tinha mostrado anteriormente:


Está com os os polipos totalmente recuperados e ja ta aberta ao maximo, o problema é que num dos lados penso que tens problemas no tecido:


Acham que é grave, não é grave?
Eu espero que com o tempo consiga fechar aquela parte do tecido. So tenho medo que ate la esteja por ali muito vuneravel. Ainda bem que não tenho peixes ainda....

*SPS*

*seriatopora caliendrum*


*seriatopora histrix*


*Acropora Sp. verde*


A acropora tem algum tecido na base destruido. Espero que não tenha problemas de maior e cresça saudavel e que não se propague para outras zonas do coral...

Gerais:





Tb ja tenho os mangues na Sump. São 6 no total.
Cumprimentos.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Amigo vasco Gomes 
Essa euphylia resistiu a uma viagem de 20horas nos dias mais frios deste ano em que caíu neve em todo o país e ja esta no aquario a uma semana penso que ja faz dela uma sobrevivente :Pracima:  pode ter ficado com algum toque da viagem mas não aparenta estar doente mas sim a regenerar o tecido.
Aconselho mais uma vez a coloca-la com pouca corrente e podes ir alimentando com um pouco de artémia para a poderes ajudar a regenerar.

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Amigo vasco Gomes 
> Essa euphylia resistiu a uma viagem de 20horas nos dias mais frios deste ano em que caíu neve em todo o país e ja esta no aquario a uma semana penso que ja faz dela uma sobrevivente pode ter ficado com algum toque da viagem mas não aparenta estar doente mas sim a regenerar o tecido.
> Aconselho mais uma vez a coloca-la com pouca corrente e podes ir alimentando com um pouco de artémia para a poderes ajudar a regenerar.


Viva, ela como se pode ver na primeira foto ja tem os polipos enormes, so resta fechar ali o tecido.
Ja a alimentei (deitei com uma seringa) e ela começou a gerar um muco que agarrou os pedacinhos de comida e depois puxou aquilo tudo e fechou-se. Foi a primeira vez que vi um coral fazer isto  :SbSourire2: 
A outra Euphylia fez o mesmo e os SPS lançaram uma espécie de fios brancos.

Como ja tinha dito eu gosto bastante das Euphylias e daqui a 3 meses vamos tar a ve-las como ali o Nuno Rogério desenhou  :SbLangue23:

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva novamente.
Para ja quero agradecer ao *Nuno Rogério* a visita e os frags que gentilmente fez questão de oferecer   :Olá:  :yb677:  :SbOk5: 

Antes de mais os valores tiveram alterações.
- O No3, fosfatos, nitritos e amonia tão literalmente a zero. Macro-algas e mangues a trabalhar  :SbOk2: , assim como Ultra-life e Biogenesis.
- A chaetomorpha tem crescido á bruta. Os mangues ja tão 4 deles a rebentar. 2 deles nem por isso (ja falei com a loja do ebay e vai-me enviar mais 2 sem qualquer custo)
- O Ultra-life e o Biogenesis tão a servir para colonizar a rocha morta. O Biogensis tem mais de 17 tipos de bactérias diferentes e o ultra-life é promove o crescimento/aparecimento de bactérias.

As TPA's automáticas estão a funcionar em pleno. O funcionamento é muito simples e funcionou como ta a trás descrito. 1 minuto = 1L
Costumo mudar 5L de água por dia. 3x 1 minuto separadas e 1h. E depois uma de 2 minutos na hora a seguir. O sistema tem estado em automático e até ja me esqueço que aquilo muda a agua sozinho   :Vitoria: 
Aquilo é de tal modo estável de tar a tirar e por água ao mesmo tempo que o sensor de nível nem acusa nada nas mudanças de 1 minuto. Se for a de 2 minutos liga uns segundos nada de especial e nada de importante porque mesmo que faltasse um bom bocado todos os dias evapora agua portanto... mas nem isso acontece, aquilo tem tado afinado.

Neste momento estou so a pingar Kalk durante a noite e a pingar somente Magnésio. O magnésio tem a ver com os mangues. Até tinha o valor bem, mas assim que os Mangues entraram o magnésio veio por ai abaixo até aos 1000. Comecei a dosear Magnésio e numa semana e subiu para 1150. Reforcei hoje o doseamento para ver se sobe até aos 1350.
O Ca ta nos 460. O oxigénio ta a 6ppm/l.
O KH ta a 8.

Comprei tb um medidor de *TDS* novo no ebay (19€ ja com portes) com bolsa e tudo  :wink: 
Na água de osmose tinha colocado um restritor para o ratio passar de 3:1 para 1.7:1 e tava com receio que a qualidade da agua piorasse.
A nível de TDS na torneira anda nos 50-60ppm. Apos passar na osmose anda nos 0-1 ppm. Ta Ok  :SbOk: 

*Frags (Nuno Rogerio):*

- Duas montiporas (verde e vermelho). Dois discossoma verdes. Uma carrada de xenias branquinhas, Staghorn coral e uma Histrix diferente da que ca tinha.
- Agradeço novamente ao Nuno que veio ajudar a por mais uns corais ca para dentro.

A grande novidade é:
*Entacmaea quadricolor Electric Green*
(foto hoje com flash)


(foto ontem, quando chegou sem flash)


Como da para perceber a maquina fotográfica é simplesmente uma compacta, portanto a qualidade das fotos não é nada de especial e por exemplo sem flash uma anémona que é verde fluorescente na foto aparece a azul claro porque é reflexão das lâmpadas e a máquina capta a luz das lâmpadas.
Com o flash ja da para perceber que é um verde mais vivo, mas ainda assim tem que levar com uma flashada de luz branca para disfarçar o azul das lâmpadas.
Ela na realidade não tem nada a ver com o que ta ai nas fotos, mas basicamente é um verde literalmente flurescente. Parecido com aqueles marcadores verdes que se usa para sublinhar.

Eu acho que se ta a ambientar bem. Ela ficou +- no sitio onde a deixei. Ainda é pequenina e com a luz que tenho encosta-se mais a rocha. Depois a noite so com leds chega-se a frente e ta mais a vontade para apanhar luz dos 3 leds de alto brilho azuis.
A ver se aguenta, espero que sim.

Como os valores têm tado rock stable. Vou por mais equipa de limpeza. (da para ver nas fotos que a rocha morta tem algas)
E vou meter uns camarões e uns gobies com o proposito de começar a deitar comida pra dentro e monitorizar os valores para perceber se as rotinas e o equipamento se ta a portar bem e continua tudo a rolar certo.

Depois disso queria outra anemona (Stichodactyla gigantea green) para a ponta esquerda e depois sim ja podia por os 4 ocellaris. 2 normais e dois B&W.
Ainda vai demorar o seu tempo.....

Cumprimentos.

----------


## vasco.gomes

*Novidades:*
As algas tão a atacar, mas a equipa de limpeza está a equilibrar a festa. A coralina tb está a atacar agora no vidro de trás e na rocha morta.

- Os Mangues estão a rebentar nas pontas.
- A chaetomorpha está a ficar enorme. Espectacular esta alga. Desde que a meti juntamente com os mangues o teste de NO3 não reage a qualquer presença de NO3 na água.

No intuito de testar o equilíbrio do sistema, e por bastante carga orgânica para ver como todo o conjunto se aguenta aqui ficam as novidades (*Bubbles-Shop*):
*Amblyeleotris Randalli*


*Nemateleotris Magnifica (Oceano Pacifico)*


*Lysmata Amboinensis*


*Comboio de Nassarios atrás da comida*


*Sea Slug*


Alguem faz ideia que Sea Slug é esta?
E muito engraçada, de vez em quando "cospe" altas nuvens brancas que se conseguem ver e bem. Não faço a mais pequena ideia que raio de comportamento é esse e como se chama, mas deve trabalhar bem a comer algas portanto ta la mt bem.

Eles ja ca tão á 1 semana. Tão todos a comer bem (flocos e artémia congelada). Estão ambientados como agora tenho que alimentar e deitar comida para o aquário ja pude verificar como se aguenta com a carga orgânica. Para ja e passado 1 semana os valores continuam iguais aos que estavam, portanto tudo Ok. Agora vai ser continuar a monitorizar....

A equipa de limpeza como ja deu para perceber foi reforçada. Neste momento é a seguinte:
Bumble Bee Snail - 10
Cerithes - 39
Ermitas Scarlet - 4
Ermita Patas brancas	- 4
Turbos - 6
Strombus - 2
Nassarios - 10

Tenho que o conhecimento que as Salárias são muito boas comedoras de algas. Que me podem dizer sobre elas, parecem-me um pouco agressivas não?
São agressivas para com os Gobys? São faceis/dificeis de manter? É bom/mau ter uma no aquario juntamente com muitos Goby's?

Cumprimentos.

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva a todos, como não fazia um update ha uns tempos aqui vao algumas novidades.

Primeiro as más noticias:
- A Quadricolor depois de tar 2 semanas no mesmo sitio e com 2 occelaris em cima a divertirem-se tive a ideia genial de tirar as protecções das bombas   :yb665: 
- Dito e feito passado dois dias decidiu mexer-se e foi-se enfiar onde? Exactamente na bomba   :yb620: 
- A agua ficou turva, o escumador deixou de escumar. Mudei 30L água, enfiei 1Kg de carvão activado no aquário e felizmente passado 24h ja tava tudo regularizado e nenhum peixe morreu.
- Conclusão: nunca pensar que as anemonas estão fixas e ja não saem dali e vou ter que comprar uma vortech mp40w com protecção para as anemonas. A anémona foi com o galheiro (li depois que se a tira-se com jeito e a deixasse em paz podia recuperar  :Mad:  ) e os palhaços ficaram sem anemona.

Os parâmetros continuam todos bem e ja consegui subir um bocado o magnésio para os 1150.

Agora as fotos:
A chaetomorpha está enorme e cresceu imenso. Com ela mais os Mangues os nitratos e fosfatos estão a zero sem ter que recorrer a métodos artificiais de controlo:


Os Mangues ja rebentaram as primeiras folhas e têm imensas raízes novas:


*Zoanthus sp.*
Ta muito bonito tem barbas verdes e centro azul/verde e é uma pedra ainda grandinha. Veio da Fitonia em Coimbra.


*Zoanthus sp.*
Esta é uma pedra com 3 tipos diferentes de Zoanthus. Os vermelhos são espectaculares. Veio da Fitonia em Coimbra.



*Actinodiscus sp.*
Um discossoma cor de laranja que ainda se ta a adaptar... Veio da Fitonia em Coimbra.


*Acropora Gomezi (Paulo Oliveira)*
Esta acropora é azul e é espectacular e em pouco tempo nota-se ja zonas com crescimento. Espero arranjar mais uns corais azuis ja que este é o único azul que tenho. Veio do aquário do Paulo Oliveira.


*Acropora Millepora (Paulo Oliveira)*
Veio juntamente com a acropora gomezi, mas infelizmente da para ver na foto que ela chegou logo com partes esbranquiçadas e depois continuou a perder tecido. Felizmente ja estabilizou e penso que está ja a recuperar lentamente.


*Ricordea Yuma (Fernando Gonçalves)*
Esta ricordea veio do fragario do Fernando e é muito bonita. É verde, está ja fixada a rocha e da para perceber que parece estar a dividir-se a a formar ja outra ricordea   :Big Grin:  


*Ricordea Yuma (Carlos Mota)*
É outra ricordea yuma vermelha vinda do fragário do Carlos Mota (visitei o fragário e é impressionante o sistema que está la montado. Nunca tinha visto nada igual). Ela ainda está toda recolhida porque a foto foi logo acabado de chegar e fixado a rocha mas é muito bonita.


*Hydnophora Rigida (Carlos Mota)*
Penso que seja esse o nome do coral, mas não tenho a certeza? Mas tem um verde fluorescente extremamente bonito. 


*Seriatopora Caliendrum hard-green (Carlos Mota)*
Esta calandrium é de um verde escuro que não tem nada a ver com a outra calandrium que ja tinha. Espectacular. Quando cheguei la ao fragario saltou logo a vista.... Na foto não da para perceber bem.


*Fungia Fungites + Catalaphyllia Jardinei (Carlos Mota)*
Deixei para o fim os 2 corais mais espectaculares   :CylDentsLapin: 
A fungia é de um cor de laranja flurescente e a catalaphylia tem um um verde flurescente. Nas fotos não da para perceber bem a fluorescência. O Carlos tinha la outras catalaphylias com tamanho superior, mas o verde desta não deu para resistir.....

----------


## vasco.gomes

*Amphiprion Ocellaris*
Adicionei estes dois occellaris que são pequeninos e estão muito bonitos e a comer de tudo um pouco e que estavam todos contentes na sua anemona e agora têm que se habituar a ficar em lado nenhum....


*Amphiprion Polymnus*
Estes dois palhaço são maiores e são extremamente bonitos. Muito mais bonitos que os occelaris no entanto de vez em quando andam a coçar-se. Parasitas externos? Comem sempre muito bem e de tudo e tenho dado comida com vitaminas, alho, metronidazol mas não sei o que fazer para tentar ajudar. Ajuda/ideias?


*Gerais*





O aquario faz agora 2 meses que foi montado.
Ja houve o stress da anemona.
Os peixes estão todos muito bem e a comer no entanto que fazer relativamente a coceira?
Devo por uma Vortech Mp40W. Boa ideia?
Tb ja mandei vir um regulador de temperatura (TC-10) que depois ainda vou ver se o consigo montar. No entanto agora falta-me comprar as ventoinhas. Ideias? Eu ainda queria fazer um DIY com ventoinhas de PC, mas não tenho jeito nenhum para conseguir fazer o suporte portanto vou ter que ver de umas no mercado.
Depois ficam a faltar as bombas doseadoras, mas isso so la mais para a frente e os peixes igual. Para ja ta fechado a nível de peixes, ate porque tenho que ver se os gaijos deixam de se coçar.
A nivel de bombas doseadoras. O que acham de bubble magus vs GHL? Têm um bocado de receio das bombas chinesas e tenho mais confiança nas doseadoras GHL que são feitas na alemanha, no entanto é um pouco mais cara....

Continuo a dosear Kalk + part A+B de Ca, Kh e ultra life dos produtos que mostrei anteriormente da bubble shop e tb tenho deitado muito magnésio. Penso que os mangues comem muito magnésio para o seu crescimento.
Ah e ja se pode ver Coralina por todos os lados, nomeadamente vidro.

Agradeço novamente a recepção do Carlos Mota ao fragario do norte onde deu para ver o que é um sistema a sério   :SbOk2: 
Pena que so pude trazer meia dúzia de coisas para ser poupadinho   :Embarrassment: 

Finalmente chegou isto da Alemanha, podem tentar adivinhar o que é:


Cumprimentos, se pudessem ajudar nas duvidas agradecia.

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva novamente, para ja entrou um coral enorme:

*Pocillopora Damicornis purpura xxxl (Paulo Oliveira)*

É um coral enorme, espetacular que tirei foto mal acabou de chegar. Vai ficar no plate mais alto do lado direito. Com umas acroporas verdes as lado nesse plate acho que vai ficar muito bem.

*Seriatopora Caliendrum verde metálico (Paulo Oliveira)*

Juntamente com a pocillopora viram la escondidos uns frags de Calandrium que colei num plate. Esta ja é a 3ª que tenho e felizmente são todas diferentes.
A mais antiga tem um verde mais claro, esta é um verde mais brilhante e a que recebi a pouco tempo é um verde carregado.
Vou ter que distribuir 3 Seriatopora Calandrium no layout. Ideias? Elas crescem muito/pouco e é mais crescimento vertical ou horizontal?

*Forttex TC-10 Digital Thermostat Package 2*

http://www.forttex.com/index.php?main_page...amp;cPath=1_5_8

Ja instalei o medidor de temperatura com funções de controlo de aquecimento e arrefecimento.
Até ver e para ja é extremamente preciso na leitura da temperatura, facil de instalar, facil de configurar, e tem funcionado muito bem. 
Obrigado ao Rui Feliciano que me aconselhou o dispositivo  :Olá: 
Aqueles sacos de sais e líquidos são para o Balling. Para ja vao ficar arrumados até poder comprar bomba doseadora. Encomendei logo uma grande quantidade porque escuso de andar a pagar portes a torto e a direito e porque vieram de um site com preços muitíssimo mais baixos. Os 3 líquidos são os elementos traço principais (estroncio, barium, etc) que depois se misturam com as soluções.
coral-garden.de - Zubehör Onlineshop für die Meerwasseraquaristik und das Meerwasseraquarium. Große Auswahl für die Meerwasser Aquaristik und das Meerwasser Aquarium.
A caixa da encomenda chegou em muito mal estado e ja esperava o pior, felizmente acabou por correr bem e não perder nada. Tive mesmo muita sorte. Da Alemanha a Portugal chegou tudo muito bem. Os senhores dos CTT de Lisboa a Coimbra é que fizeram o favor de dar cabo da caixa.

Espero brevemente fazer mais um update com uns SPS do Nuno Rogério para ver se fica mais bem composto o layout.
É o problema de ter 4 plates e uma área enorme para espalhar corais   :SbSourire2: 

Tb deitei artemia á catalaphylia e á fungia e aquilo são umas máquinas a comer. Comem quase tanto quanto um peixe   :SbSourire2: 
A cataphylia passado 1/2 dias ressentiu-se e começou a fechar, depois deitei por 2 dias comer e foi abrindo aos poucos. Agora ta enorme e totalmente aberta mesmo com a luz desligada.
Com que frequencia devo alimentar a catalaphylia e á fungia? 
Fiquei mesmo impressionado com a quantidade de comida que conseguem comer e agora não sei se tou a deitar demais ou de menos?

PS: As fotos continuam manhosas. Modo automático e copy/paste pro forum.   :Whistle: 

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Onde compraste essa caixinha que alberga o termostato electrónico?

Em relação à alimentação dos corais julgo que 1x por semana deve ser suficiente até porque não sabemos quanto tempo demoram a digerir o alimento.

Os produtos para o Balling que compraste têm alguma etiqueta com a composição química dos mesmos?

As fotos parecem-me boas.

----------


## Jorge_Gonçalves

Olá Ricardo,




> Boas,
> Onde compraste essa caixinha que alberga o termostato electrónico?


Podes comprar junto (Package 2) ou separado (Enclosure Case) do controlador de temperatura. No link que o Vasco colocou, está lá.

Tenho um controlador igual e, também, optei por comprar a caixa... dá muito jeito para fixar. :SbOk2:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

sempre te desenrascaste com as ligações do TC10, boa!  :Pracima: 

É impressão minha ou estás a ficar com uma série de algas por aí...?


Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boas,
> 
> Onde compraste essa caixinha que alberga o termostato electrónico?
> 
> Em relação à alimentação dos corais julgo que 1x por semana deve ser suficiente até porque não sabemos quanto tempo demoram a digerir o alimento.
> 
> Os produtos para o Balling que compraste têm alguma etiqueta com a composição química dos mesmos?
> 
> As fotos parecem-me boas.


Viva ricardo, basicamente é aquilo que o jorge gonçalves explicou. Eu comprei o pack que ta na foto.

Relativamente aos sacos estes trazem uma etiqueta com a composicao quimica, senao era impossivel destinguir o que era oque.

Feliciano, afinal o tc-10 é mt facil de montar. Relativamente as algas aquilo sao macroalgas que vinham com a rocha e eu deixei crescer pq penso que os tang mais tarde devem gostar de comer aquilo. As outras algas mesmo estao controladas pela equipa de limpeza. A coralina é que esta em força.


O aquario so tem praticamente 2 meses e ainda faltam alguns equipamentos. Ta a evoluir devagarinho.
Os corais têm sido todos frags muito modestos excepto a poccilopora, no entanto certamente irao crescer.
Tenho apostado na diversidade e nao no tamanho.

Agora ideias para sitio onde colar esta tropa toda? 
Cumprimentos

----------


## vasco.gomes

Bom dia,
tou aqui a precisar de ajuda com um novo coral que tava na Fitónia baratinho, mas não me souberam indicar o nome dele.
O coral é um NPS e é uma Gorgonian:




O tecido é roxo e os pólipos brancos.
Na reefcentral disseram-me o seguinte:
That is Photosynthetic, strong lighting, good laminar flow.

Ele pelos vistos é foto-sintético, no entanto e ainda assim penso que necessita de ser bem alimentado. Actualmente tenho rotiferos e cyclops congelados.
No entanto ja vi que existe alimentação da TMC NutraPlus que parece ser muito boa, mas onde arranjar isto é que é quase impossível:
TMC: Aquarium Foods, Gamma Nutraplus Liquid Feed

As duvidas são:
- Qual o nome dele.
- Em que sítio do layout o devo colocar de modo a que tenha boas condições para se desenvolver.
- Que tipo de alimentação devo dar.

O objectivo para já é mante-lo num local que permaneça com o máximo de tempo possivel com os polipos estendidos e que aos poucos comece a recuperar o tecido pelas astes.

Cumprimentos e obrigado desde já.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Bom dia,
> tou aqui a precisar de ajuda com um novo coral que tava na Fitónia baratinho, mas não me souberam indicar o nome dele.
> O coral é um NPS e é uma Gorgonian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O tecido é roxo e os pólipos brancos.
> Na reefcentral disseram-me o seguinte:
> ...


Viva,

É uma gorgónia (penso que não fontosintética).

O estado dela também não está nada famoso (pelo menos pelo que se depreende das imagens).  

Parece ter muita zona morta com ausência de pólipos.

Necessita de ser alimentada com um suplemento especifico para o efeito (existem várias opções).

Abraço !

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Viva,
> 
> É uma gorgónia (penso que não fontosintética).
> 
> O estado dela também não está nada famoso (pelo menos pelo que se depreende das imagens).  
> 
> Parece ter muita zona morta com ausência de pólipos.
> 
> Necessita de ser alimentada com um suplemento especifico para o efeito (existem várias opções).
> ...


Viva Gonçalo, ela está mais ou menos coberta em 50-60%.
Mas nem tava muito preocupado com esse facto, penso que com o tempo as astes voltam a ser colonizadas  :yb665: 
E por falar nisso acho que vou passar com uma escova nas astes nas zonas não colonizadas para tirar o lixo com que vinha. A foto foi tirada praticamente logo depois de ter chegado.

Se é foto-sintética ou não (existem gorgonias foto-sintéticas e não-foto-sintéticas), já não sei. Ainda tenho essa duvida.
Para já vou tentar proporcionar-lhe a melhor localização (que ainda não sei) e ir dando comida.
Que opções conheces para alimentação  :SbQuestion2: 

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> No entanto ja vi que existe alimentação da TMC NutraPlus que parece ser muito boa, mas onde arranjar isto é que é quase impossível:
> TMC: Aquarium Foods, Gamma Nutraplus Liquid Feed


Podes sempre encontrar na Aquaplante.  :SbOk5: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva novamente,
deste vez vou fazer aqui um update para um DIY para o sistema de refrigeração baseado no sistema do Rui Feliciano a quem agradeço pela ajuda a montar o sistema  :Smile: 

O sistema é todo ele muito simples de funcionamento:


*Suporte para a calha:*


Sao duas barras de alumino. Uma em "L" e outra em "U" de 15-20mm compradas no AKI.
A barra em "U" vai assentar no vidro do aquario que é de 12mm e a barra em L vai colar com silicone na outra barra e por fim as ventoinhas encaixam nessa barra. A serra corta o aluminio facilmente.
Como a barra em "U" é mais larga que o vidro permite inclinar as ventoinhas para a água.

Para ligar as ventoinhas todas são usados uns Y:


*As ventoinhas:*
*Ventoinha NoiseBlocker 92mm XE2*




> AIR FLOW  	   	65 m^3/h (38 Cfm)  	 
> 
>   	RUIDO 	  	21 dB/A 	 
> 
>   	ALIMENTAÇÃO 	  	Tensão de funcionamento: 6 a 13V


O transformador é igual ao que ja tinha usado para as bombas da Tunze de reposição mais atrás neste topico. (12V - 1000ma)
cada ventoinha penso que consome 0.11 amperes.
Tiveram que ser usadas ventoinhas de 92mm em vez de 120mm por restriçoes na altura entre o aquario e a calha.

*Resultado final:*





Ainda ta fora do sitio e com os cabos ao pendurão mas ja está a funcionar. É so arrumar no sitio. Foi tudo adquirido na MBIT.
Cumprimentos, espero que ajude alguem que esteja com as mesmas ideias.
Btw, isto depois ta ligado ao TC-10 que falei mais atrás e regula o ligar/desligar dos aquecedores e ventoinhas.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva a todos,
O aquário continua estável, os peixes estão bonitos, assim como os corais que todos uns dias crescem mais uns milímetros. Ainda estou a usar Kalk + adições de MG + Coral A+B da Ocean Life porque ainda não tenho as bombas doseadoras. 

No2, No3, No2, Po4 = 0
Mg= 1240
Ca= 440
KH= 8/9

Felizmente entrou um equipamento que ja estava previsto desde o início. 
*Vortech MP40W Gen 2*


Tem estado em modo Reef Crest. É impressionante o poder da bomba e todo o aquário melhorou relativamente ao que tinha anteriormente.

Ouve entrada de novos corais do Nuno Rogério (Montiporas digitata + capricornis, Acroporas) e uns discossomas vermelhos do Veríssimo. Existem outras entradas mas deixo para outra oportunidade.
As fotos que espero que com um pouco melhor de qualidade (uma compacta de 150€ em modo full automatic  :Big Grin: ):



















Cumprimentos.

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva a todos,
como o aquário vai fazer 3 meses vou fazer aqui um pequeno update e algumas novidades.

Felizmente ainda não ouve nenhum acidente e os peixes que ainda são muito poucos têm estado saudáveis e os corais a crescer bem.
Tinha uma duvida relativamente ao Ca, MG e KH.
Neste momento tenho:
Ca- 440
MG- 1260
KH- 7

Estes valores são bons e devem-se manter ou há algum valor em baixo? Penso que o KH devia subir para os 8-9 penso eu?

As maiores novidades são uma Calaustrea Furcata e uma Haddoni da *Templo Aquático* que vieram em excelentes condições.
A Calaustrea manda um verde fluorescente que bate qualquer verde que ja alguma vez que tenha visto, é altamente incandescente, muito bonita.

A Haddoni é uma anémona extremamente difícil. Primeiro não para quieta, mas felizmente so anda no areão e depois é capaz de deslocar pedras com mais de 5Kg   :Whistle: 
Ando a ver se ela se fica pelo lado esquerdo do aquário, mas a gaija tem uma força brutal.
Ja está ha cerca de 3 semanas no aquário com os Polymnus em simbiose e tem comido regularmente pedaços de camarão com vitaminas. Tenho esperança que ela se aguente por muito tempo e ela está super-saudável mas este tipo de anémonas é sempre uma incógnita. Para mim é o elemento mais exigente de todo o aquário e muito mais exigente que qualquer peixe. 
So far so god, ainda hoje comeu camarão e em 3 semana teve sempre inflamada, nunca ficou mirrada.

No entanto tem-se andado a mexer. Ideias sobre motivos de elas se mexerem? Tem bastante luz, ta na ponta oposta da vortech.....

A outra maior novidade é uma outra anémona  :Coradoeolhos: 
Veio do aquário do Pedro Manuel Tavares que por sua vez veio do *Templo Aquático* e é uma Quadricolor Fire Red simplesmente soberba.
Desta vez ja tou preparado com a Vortech MP40 com protecção de espuma anti-anemonas e portanto acho que é impossível a gaija se enfiar na vortech   :Admirado: 
Esta só está no aquário ha 3 ou 4 dias, no entanto tem permanecido inflamada e ja comeu camarão. Ela veio de um aquário super-saudável onde o anterior dono ja tinha meia dúzia destas quadricolor (reproduzem-se que nem coelhos) e portanto tem tudo para estabilizar e viver bem   :SbSourire21: 
So espero que não decida ir dar uma volta pelo aquário por 2 motivos. Um é que no sitio onde está tá perfeita. O segundo é que ainda se vai enfiar a porrada com a Haddoni. Ja sei que as quadricolor nao param quietas, mas a ver se ela assenta ali  :Cool: 





















Digam de vossa justiça.
Cumprimentos.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva Vasco,

Gosto muito do aspecto do aquário e das fotos (que máquina usas?).

Não sei se será boa ideia ter anémonas com sps, penso que há o risco de queimarem os corais.

Quanto aos parâmetros da água, tenho aqui uma referência: Reef Aquarium Water Parameters by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com


Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Viva a todos,
> como o aquário vai fazer 3 meses vou fazer aqui um pequeno update e algumas novidades.
> 
> Felizmente ainda não ouve nenhum acidente e os peixes que ainda são muito poucos têm estado saudáveis e os corais a crescer bem.
> Tinha uma duvida relativamente ao Ca, MG e KH.
> Neste momento tenho:
> Ca- 440
> MG- 1260
> KH- 7
> ...



Olá 

Aquário Simpatico, layout simples, corais apresentam boa saúde, 5 *****.
Algo que me intriga, é o facto da tua rocha estar muito branca, sem sinais de coralina, apesar de a mesma estar presente e em força no vidro traseiro.
Continua com calma e ponderação e teu sistema irá ser uma referencia.

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Viva Vasco,
> 
> Gosto muito do aspecto do aquário e das fotos (que máquina usas?).
> 
> Não sei se será boa ideia ter anémonas com sps, penso que há o risco de queimarem os corais.
> 
> Quanto aos parâmetros da água, tenho aqui uma referência: Reef Aquarium Water Parameters by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com
> 
> 
> ...


Viva Miguel, obrigado antes de mais  :SbSourire: 
O aquário ainda ta bastante modesto e o maior esforço tem sido exactamente a diversidade. Claro que conjugar estes corais todos com anemonas (ainda por cima de espécies totalmente diferentes) vai ser um enorme desafio. A quadricolor segundo o que falei com o Pedro Tavares so se torna um problema para os outros corais se tiver muito tempo encostada a eles. No entanto é uma anémona que pode estar 1 mês num lado e de repende numa noite acordar com ela na outra ponta do aquário. Espero que esta tenha juízo  :SbSourire2: 

Ja a Haddoni é o maior problema... reservei o lado esquerdo do aquário para ela, mas não fazes ideia da força de uma Haddoni deste tamanho. É capaz de levantar completamente do areão uma pedra enorme certamente de mais de 5Kg que está encostada a outra pedra e que por sua vez esta encostado ao layout. Acho que ja conseguiu tremer com a estrutura toda que vez do lado esquerdo  :EEK!:  :SbSourire2:  :Whistle: 
Por outro lado é uma anémona extremamente exigente e difícil de manter. Acredita que é mais difícil que manter que um peixe.

Ainda assim tem tado do lado esquerdo, vai-se mexendo claro porque é um autentico bulldozer, mas penso que ta super saudável. Tem 2 Polymnus em cima que são extremamente agressivos para com a anémona (fazem daquilo um colchão de molas), mas a Haddoni não se ressente, tem comido camarão, está sticky e levanta pedras portanto espero que esteja saudável   :JmdALEnvers: 

Para estas últimas fotos não mencionei mas a iluminação passou a contar com 1x ATI Blue special + Blue plus + Actinic. Falta vir a Fiji Purple.
A máquina é uma Panassonic DMC-FS62, mas não penses que é daquelas xpto porque é das da gama de 150€. Desta vez tb consegui filtrar o azul das fotos   :yb665: 




> Olá 
> 
> Aquário Simpatico, layout simples, corais apresentam boa saúde, 5 *****.
> Algo que me intriga, é o facto da tua rocha estar muito branca, sem sinais de coralina, apesar de a mesma estar presente e em força no vidro traseiro.
> Continua com calma e ponderação e teu sistema irá ser uma referencia.


Viva Paulo, obrigado. 
Btw, os teus corais estão impecáveis e encaixaram bem no layout.

Relativamente á rocha o que se vê na maior parte é rocha morta que veio da Aquaristic. Teve a ciclar 1 mês em agua e ta no aquário à 3 meses. 
Ela tem alguma coralina cinzenta e castanha mas pouca.
Penso que os motivos são:
- O aquário ainda ser muito recente e a rocha ainda nao está como a rocha viva que viva que veio da Fiji.
- Como eu carreguei o sistema com SPS, LPS, etc bastante cedo os corais absorvem os elementos da água deixando menos para a coralina se desenvolver.

----

Ainda não tenho praticamente peixes nenhuns  :yb620: 
Tava a pensar colocar daqui a 1 mês e logo de uma vez 3 peixinhos pequeninos  :Whistle: 
- Yellow Tang
- Blue Tang
- Blue Powder Tang

A minha lista de peixes é muito restrita e após entrarem estes praticamente so deve entrar uma salária e uns gobys, isto é, o aquário vai ficar praticamente todo para eles os 3 e isto ainda são 430L de água so do tanque principal.
Será arriscado colocar os 3 de uma vez? Sei que tenho que garantir que vem da loja super-saudáveis porque fazer quarentena ta completamente posto de parte. So se tivesse outro aquário igual a este ao lado para o poder fazer....
Mandar vir 1 a 1 tb é extremamente problemático porque em Coimbra não ha nada e vão ter que vir de Lisboa ou qq coisa assim parecida. O transporte é complicado e caro. O problema de tb vir 1 a 1 é que os que vierem mais tarde depois levam pancada dos que ja la tão.

Ainda vou ter que pensar como vai ser esta operação.... sugestões?

E qual blue tang é mais bonito:
Blue:

Regal Blue:


E que outras sugestões para peixes?

Cumprimentos.

----------


## vasco.gomes

Como ja tinha uns frags a mais que andam de cima dos plates do aquário, tive que montar uma estrutura em eggcrate.
Como não queria poluir visualmente o aquário principal com tal estrutura e como tenho na Sump forte iluminação por causa da macro-alga + mangues decidi la colocar a estrutura:


Tem problema tarem os frags na Sump, junto com a Chaetomorpha?
E relativamente á iluminação, são 2X 18W 6500K. Luz tem imensa so não sei é se o espectro é muito apropriado? A Chaetomorpha tem crescido á bruta....

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Vasco

Com 6500K, terás mais crescimentos mas irás perder cor....
Não sei se 2x18W serão suficientes para manter duros... terás que experimentar.

Agora na sump, tens circulação no compartimentos dos frags?
A circulação ajuda na alimentação dos corais.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boa noite Vasco
> 
> Com 6500K, terás mais crescimentos mas irás perder cor....
> Não sei se 2x18W serão suficientes para manter duros... terás que experimentar.
> 
> Agora na sump, tens circulação no compartimentos dos frags?
> A circulação ajuda na alimentação dos corais.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Viva Pedro, 
Será que tirando uma lâmpada de 6500K e colocando uma de 8500K ajuda alguma coisa?
Essa calha da luz ao corais, a alga que ta por baixo e ainda da qualquer coisa aos mangues, mas os mangues têm uma outra PLL mais alta tb de 6500K.

Circulação acho que não deve ser problema. A de retorno é de 3500l/h e os corais estão em cima da queda da 1ª -> 2ª divisão.

Agora levanto outra questão será que os corais não estão starved?
É que com o APF600 + TPA's diárias + Mangues + Chaetomorpha + poucos peixes+carvão activado, os nitritos, fosfatos, nitratos, amonia não são sequer detectados pelos kits de medição.

Não poderei ter que adicionar nitrato ou fosfato ou outros elementos?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Vasco




> Agora levanto outra questão será que os corais não estão starved? É que com o APF600 + TPA's diárias + Mangues + Chaetomorpha + poucos peixes+carvão activado, os nitritos, fosfatos, nitratos, amonia não são sequer detectados pelos kits de medição.
> 
> Não poderei ter que adicionar nitrito ou fosfato ou outros elementos?


Nem sei para que é que tens isso tudo...

Eu fazia por partes...

1. Numa 1ª fase tirava o carvão
O meu aqua com um ano de TPA's diárias não sabe o que é carvão...
Água cristalina.

2. Numa 2ª fase retirava os mangues ou a Chaeto...
O meu aqua com um ano de TPA's diárias mangues e um escumador DIY, está bem... tu com essa máquina, penso que não irias ter problemas...


Agora, o meu aqua tem 5 anos de vida, apesar de apenas no último, ser finalmente um aquário...  :Smile: 

Eu tentava ter um aquário menos estéril... apesar da jovialidade do teu sistema...

Mas, um aquário é um aquário e tu melhor que ninguém saberás conduzir o teu.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> ...
> Não poderei ter que adicionar nitrito ou fosfato ou outros elementos?


Boas Vasco, estas novas modas metem-me um bocado de confusão, conheces algum estudo feito por alguém e que prove que é necessário adicionar nitritos ou fosfatos para ter corais bonitos e saudaveis?

Vou deixar-te aqui alguns exemplos de aquários nacionais (uns ainda existem outros já não) que não ficam nada a tras de qualquer um que se vê pelo mundo fora, muitos deles com escumadores sobredimencionados e nunca ouvi dizer que eles adicionassem os tais nitritos ou fosfatos, claro que eu também não sou dono da verdade, nunca vi nenhum estudo a dizer o contrario, só vi foi alguns aquários como estes:

http://www.reefforum.net/f18/para-animar-malta-18360/

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Viva Pedro, 
> Será que tirando uma lâmpada de 6500K e colocando uma de 8500K ajuda alguma coisa?
> Essa calha da luz ao corais, a alga que ta por baixo e ainda da qualquer coisa aos mangues, mas os mangues têm uma outra PLL mais alta tb de 6500K.
> 
> Circulação acho que não deve ser problema. A de retorno é de 3500l/h e os corais estão em cima da queda da 1ª -> 2ª divisão.
> 
> Agora levanto outra questão será que os corais não estão starved?
> É que com o APF600 + TPA's diárias + Mangues + Chaetomorpha + poucos peixes+carvão activado, os nitritos, fosfatos, nitratos, amonia não são sequer detectados pelos kits de medição.
> 
> Não poderei ter que adicionar nitrato ou fosfato ou outros elementos?


 :Olá: Vasco
Para teres a certeza que os corais não têm fome alimenta-los e deixa a bomba de retorno desligada durante as horas de alimentação.
Eu faço isso uma vez por semana com alimento em po ou liquido e deixo a bomba de retorno desligada 2 horas.

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boa tarde Vasco
> 
> 
> 
> Nem sei para que é que tens isso tudo...
> 
> Eu fazia por partes...
> 
> 1. Numa 1ª fase tirava o carvão
> ...


Viva Pedro,
Eu ja editei a mensagem inicial, não é nitrito que se adiciona. É nitrato, fosfato e também ja li potássio. (sem contar com os trace elements do método de balling Lite)

Relativamente ao carvão activado não pode sair, porque a água fica mais cristalina e possuo duas anémonas. Da vez que a outra anemona se enfiou na bomba foi com carvão activado que eliminei tudo da água. É a única forma de controlar ataques químicos delas ou no caso de alguma se degradar ou entrar numa bomba.
Relativamente a remover Mangues/Chaeto é uma experiência a fazer.... no entanto primeiro vou ter que adicionar os Tang's que vão aumentar imenso a carga orgânica e verificar se tudo continua estável.

E relativamente á lampada de 8500K? Será que adianta alguma coisa relativamente á de 6500K?




> Boas Vasco, estas novas modas metem-me um bocado de confusão, conheces algum estudo feito por alguém e que prove que é necessário adicionar nitritos ou fosfatos para ter corais bonitos e saudaveis?
> 
> Vou deixar-te aqui alguns exemplos de aquários nacionais (uns ainda existem outros já não) que não ficam nada a tras de qualquer um que se vê pelo mundo fora, muitos deles com escumadores sobredimencionados e nunca ouvi dizer que eles adicionassem os tais nitritos ou fosfatos, claro que eu também não sou dono da verdade, nunca vi nenhum estudo a dizer o contrario, só vi foi alguns aquários como estes:
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/f18/para-animar-malta-18360/


Viva Nuno,
A ideia de adicionar nitrato ou fosfato vem de algumas leituras que fiz na reefcentral em que há pessoas que defendem que o nitrato ou fosfato deve ter níveis residuais mas nunca zerados. No entanto nunca cheguei a nenhuma conclusão sobre o assunto.

No entanto esses são belos aquários sem dúvida. O problema é que todos devem ter formulas diferentes para depois se chegar ao mesmo resultado. É difícil arranjar uma receita standard relativamente aos parâmetros químicos da água....
E quando se juntam SPS, LPS, moles e dezenas de espécies diferente com exigências diferentes é difícil encontrar ponto de equilíbrio que satisfaça espécies tão diferentes entre elas.

Por exemplo lembro que dos primeiros corais que coloquei logo no início foi uma Capnela (que é um coral mole). Ela crescia em modo Turbo.
No entanto desde que começaram a entrar TPA's automaticas, refugio, carvão activado, maturação da rocha morta ela praticamente estagnou o crescimento. Agora cresce muito devagarinho.
Por outro lado fui adicionando muitos SPS e esses crescem em Turbo.




> Vasco
> Para teres a certeza que os corais não têm fome alimenta-los e deixa a bomba de retorno desligada durante as horas de alimentação.
> Eu faço isso uma vez por semana com alimento em po ou liquido e deixo a bomba de retorno desligada 2 horas.


Viva pedro, tenho deitado TMC gamma nutraplus de vez em quando, mas deixo as bombas a rolar normalmente. Costumo pegar numa pipeta e deitar em cima dos corais, no entanto ainda não percebi se isso tem algum efeito prático ou não nos corais.

Cumprimentos e espero ter mais algumas novidades.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Vasco

Segue esta receita que me foi ensinada.

Ao Gamma NutraPlus, adiciona uma parte de ovos de lagosta (lobster eggs), red plancton e água salgada.
Como são bolinhas pequenas, os LPS agarram com facilidade.
É um petisco.

Faço isso com uma seringa 1x semana (ao fim de semana)
A meio da semana faço uma receita diferente...

Coincidência ou não, desde que comecei a alimentar os LPS à seringa, os SPS disparam o crescimento.
Coincidência ou não, desde que comecei a adicionar Gamma NutraPlus, uma montipora que em Agosto ficou castanha, está a recuperar o verde!  :Smile: 
Vá-se lá entender estas coisas...

ah... bomba de retorno desligada 20-30 min., bombas de circulação ligadas...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boa tarde Vasco
> 
> Segue esta receita que me foi ensinada.
> 
> Ao Gamma NutraPlus, adiciona uma parte de ovos de lagosta (lobster eggs), red plancton e água salgada.
> Como são bolinhas pequenas, os LPS agarram com facilidade.
> É um petisco.
> 
> Faço isso com uma seringa 1x semana (ao fim de semana)
> ...


Viva Pedro,
parece muito boa a receita.
Tenho que fazer uma tabela com as datas organizada.
Também se pode deitar rotíferos?

Lobster eggs e red plankton não tenho. A ver se faço uma encomenda de comida congelada á PET4YOU. 
Recomendas a comida congelada da Ocean Nutrition? (nomeadamente Formula 1 ou Formula 2? outras?)

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Uso nomeadamente comida da Ocean, mas actualmente uso mysis da Gamma e parece-me mais saborosa...que a da Ocean...

Uso 'Formula 1' em flocos. É a alimentação matinal.
Uso 'Formula 2' congelada. Dou a meio da semana, misturado com artémia, mysis, red plancton, ovos de lagosta e água salgada, tudo misturado numa seringa.
Aplico directamente à queima-roupa dos LPS. (alimentação nocturna à 4ª feira)

Podes ver a Blastomussa Merleti de barriga cheia...




Podes ver a Blastomussa Wellsi 'Ultra' de barriga cheia...





Mais, a minha Duncan teve 6 meses sem procriar.
Quando comecei a alimentar desta forma os LPS, quase de imediatamente gerou 8 novas cabeças.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva a todos,
como o aquário fez agora 4 meses vim fazer aqui um update.
As fotos ja têm umas semanas mas trazem muitas novidades.

As maiores novidades são novos corais e peixes vindos directamente do *Carlos Mota* e da *Templo Aquático*.
Deixando agora o paleio passo as fotos onde vai dar para ver as novidades  :Big Grin: 





















Como devem ter reparado lancei igualmente um novo Blog onde vou colocando de forma mais detalhada alguns artigos, reviews e a evolução do Reef. Para ja está muito no início mas com o tempo espero que va ficando mais completo e que posso servir como ajuda a quem tenha alguma dúvida que esteja la exposta.
My ReefCentral Blog

Cumprimentos.

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, desta vez venho escrever porque a minha bomba de reposição esta meia fanada e tenho que enviar para a garantia.
É Aqua Medic SP 3000 Niveaumat e podem ver neste link que ela está a fazer ruido e a não funcionar correctamente:
YouTube - Aqua Medic SP 3000 Niveaumat malfunction

Sinceramente não faço ideia de qual seja o problema. A questão é que agora tem que ir para a garantia e agora vou ficar sem sistema de reposição o que vai ser o diabo porque nao tenho outro equipamento para substituir.

Por acaso alguem tem algum dispositivo destes sobressalente que possa emprestar durante umas semanas?
Ou alguem sabe como é que se pode fazer um sistema parecido, tipo com uma boia e relé  que apesar de eu não perceber nada disso sei que existem alguns sistemas assim?

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Viva, desta vez venho escrever porque a minha bomba de reposição esta meia fanada e tenho que enviar para a garantia.
> É Aqua Medic SP 3000 Niveaumat e podem ver neste link que ela está a fazer ruido e a não funcionar correctamente:
> YouTube - Aqua Medic SP 3000 Niveaumat malfunction
> 
> Sinceramente não faço ideia de qual seja o problema. A questão é que agora tem que ir para a garantia e agora vou ficar sem sistema de reposição o que vai ser o diabo porque nao tenho outro equipamento para substituir.
> 
> Por acaso alguem tem algum dispositivo destes sobressalente que possa emprestar durante umas semanas?
> Ou alguem sabe como é que se pode fazer um sistema parecido, tipo com uma boia e relé  que apesar de eu não perceber nada disso sei que existem alguns sistemas assim?
> 
> Cumprimentos.


Boas,

Podes comprar uma bomba da tunze de 9v um alimentador regulavel em V, uma boia e uma valvula de anti retorno e tas safo. Prai com 25/30 tas safo.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

Está fantastico, agora é só deixares crescer

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boas,
> 
> Podes comprar uma bomba da tunze de 9v um alimentador regulavel em V, uma boia e uma valvula de anti retorno e tas safo. Prai com 25/30 tas safo.


Viva Anthony,
algo tipo isto?


Cumprimentos.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas,

Bem mais simples, não é tao perfeccionista como o teu mas aqui vai o meu desenho.  :Coradoeolhos: 

001.jpg

A bomba nao tem terra é do mais simples que há no que diz respeito à reposiçao, o transformador controlavel em volts é so para reduzir o fluxo da bomba sem ter que a forçar.
Alguma coisa é so dizeres.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boas,
> 
> Bem mais simples, não é tao perfeccionista como o teu mas aqui vai o meu desenho. 
> 
> A bomba nao tem terra é do mais simples que há no que diz respeito à reposiçao, o transformador controlavel em volts é so para reduzir o fluxo da bomba sem ter que a forçar.
> Alguma coisa é so dizeres.


Viva Anthony, parece-me muito bem esse desenho. So não percebo porque é que algumas pessoas colocam o relé ou qual a vantagem em o colocar?

-----

Como ja há bastante tempo não tenho colocado informação sobre a evolução do refúgio ca vão algumas fotos.

Area técnica:



Mangues:



Faço uma comparação mais detalhada sobre o uso do Refúgio com mangues e chaetomorpha no Blog. Tem a evolução dos mangues ao longo do tempo, o setup, iluminação e os benefícios de usar um refúgio num aquário com bastante informação:
Refúgio: Mangues & Macro Alga Chaetomorpha (Português)  My ReefCentral Blog

Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Viva Anthony, parece-me muito bem esse desenho. So não percebo porque é que algumas pessoas colocam o relé ou qual a vantagem em o colocar?


O relé é para proteger a bóia, tão simples quanto isso.
Antes de ter o COADAS tive um sistema idêntico ao que o Anthony descreveu, só que em vez de ser com uma bomba, era com uma electroválvula localizada no WC de modo a encher o balde de água (junto ao aqua) de osmose para reposição de água, onde se encontrava a bomba.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> O relé é para proteger a bóia, tão simples quanto isso.


Boas Pedro, não acho que seja para proteger a bóia...

O relé parece-me útil usar quando a voltagem aceitável pela bóia de nível é de ordem diferente da voltagem da bomba de reposição. Além de que permite usar o estado "normalmente aberto", para além do estado "normalmente fechado"... Por exemplo acender um led verde quando a bóia está ok, e um led amarelo quando a bóia activa a bomba de reposição...  :SbOk3:

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, obrigado novamente pela ajuda rápida.

Agora algumas fotos novas de Maio:












No Blog estão com maior resolução e catalogados, link, etc
http://reefcentral.wordpress.com/2010/06/1...maio-portugues/

Os valores têm-se mantido bem, também não tem havido baixas e existem muito mais novidades de peixes e corais mas tem que se ir colocando só aos poucos :P

Cumprimentos.

----------


## vasco.gomes

Aqui ficam algumas gerais, desta vez com tudo ligeiramente mais arrumado, apesar de ainda haver muitos corais por colar e colocar no sitio correcto.
Ja se vê ai a lobophylia do *Carlos Basaloco*, assim como os LPS (Acans's, Traquifilia, Lobophylia) e SPS (Gomezi azul) do *Carlos Mota*.











Fotos com maior resolução no sítio do costume:
Fotos Aquário de 19 Junho (Português)  My ReefCentral Blog

-----
Também uma análise à iluminação dos aquários e mais particularmente ao uso das lâmpadas T5:
Iluminação: Calha lâmpadas T5 (Português)  My ReefCentral Blog

Cumprimentos.

----------


## vasco.gomes

Olá, como ja muito tempo não colocava novidades aqui vão 2 vídeos tirados hoje. A qualidade não é excepcional (filmado pelo telemóvel), mas nas opções do youtube tem versões HD (720p e 1080p)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grjFgiHUjsU&fmt=35

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHqFTeHDHI0

http://reefcentral.wordpress.com/201...quario-recife/

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas, ja a algum tempo...
Está muito porreiro o aquario, essa carpet esta muito fixe.Das-lhe de comer ou são os palhaços que levam comida até ela?Os corais estão muito bons, continuas com balling?

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas Ricardo,

É verdade...já há algum tempo que não dávamos novidades!!  :Admirado: 
Foi uma fase de muito trabalho e pouco tempo de sobra... :Cool: 

Quanto à Haddoni tem de se portado bem e é de facto uma anemona fantastica...já vive com connosco há mais de 1 ano!  :Pracima: 

Damos pedaços de camarão 2x por semana...mas temos de ser nós a dar e impedir que os polymnus (palhaços) roubem...lol...se bem que quando roubam voltam a colocar de novo na anemona e parecem deixa la comer! Mas não arriscamos damos de comer e afastamos os polymnus até a haddoni ter recolhido o camarão!!

Quanto ao balling...continua a bombar sem grande problemas!!
Os percalços nos ultimos meses foram mesmo:
- AEFW... :yb620: ...$%#%"$%" :Prabaixo: 
- Osmose com ppm elevados...ate descobririmos...
 Ou seja muita aprendizagem para 1º aquario, mas estamos contentes...continua a rolar e muito saudável... :Coradoeolhos: 

Ah é verdade...deves ter visto no video que a tua euphylia já está bem grandinha e belíssima... :SbOk5: 

Ab
João Gomes

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Sim reparei.
Eu disse que ela ia ficar bem.
E os AEFW???? Estão mais controlados, é ca uma praga.!!!! Como trataram???

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

É de facto uma praga intratável...
Neste momento estão controlados....não tenho acroporas há mts meses!!! :yb624:   :yb620: 

1ª vaga ainda aguentámos com alguns banhos de iodo...mas depois 2ª vaga...sem hipótese...as acroporas mais frageis com os banhos de iodo...acabam por ir á vida...as outras agarradas à rocha viva foi impossível! Ainda por cima coincidiu com uma altura de muito trabalho profissional e sem outro aquario para tratar Todas as acroporas...perdi as todas!! 
Mesmo assim não tinha muitas...alguns staghorns e 2-3 mais bonitas como uma equinata azul...belissima!!  Foi uma derrota pesada! Os outros SPS...sem problemas!!

Agora só entram acroporas inspeccionadas a olho e sem bases...e benzidas... :yb663: 

Ah....sempre passei todos os corais com banhos de iodo...mas nem assim!!

Ab
João

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Todas as acroporas...perdi as todas!!
> 
> Ainda por cima coincidiu com uma altura de muito trabalho profissional e sem outro aquario para tratar


Olá,

Não te sintas desapontado ou frustrado com que fizeste ou deixaste de fazer. Na minha opinião, os AEFW são um dos desafios mais difíceis da aquariofilia moderna. Na maior parte dos casos, o desfecho é mesmo esse... morrer tudo, especialmente se não conseguirmos detectar a tempo, quando ainda só temos um ou dois corais infectados.




> Agora só entram acroporas inspeccionadas a olho e sem bases...e benzidas...


Gostei de "benzidas"... ainda não me tinha lembrado dessa, vou começar a fazer também. Isto é uma praga tão estúpida, que nos temos que virar para a fé!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Agora só entram acroporas inspeccionadas a olho e sem bases...e benzidas...
> 
> Ah....sempre passei todos os corais com banhos de iodo...mas nem assim!!
> 
> Ab
> João


 
Sim, eu sei ... lá vem aquele gajo de novo ...

Experimenta um banho de 50% / 50% de água do aquário e Peróxido de Hidrogénio a 3% (água oxigenada)

Banho no máximo de 15m. O normal dos relatos que tenho visto é banhos de 10m e 8m para os corais mais sensíveis.

Não é um tratamento muito agressivo (menos que o Iodo) e pelos relatos por essa net fora, tem dado imensos resultados.

Abraços,

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Obrigado pelos comentários!

Foi de facto bastante desapontante a perda das acroporas, mas como o resto dos corais se manteve acabou por dar algum animo!!

Esse banho não conhecia de facto Rui, mas como os outros só deve matar os individuos adultos e não os ovos...não é isso? O ideal é escolher bem as acroporas que se mete no aquario, tratá-las, tirar as bases e escolher bem a sua fonte...é que uma vez instalada a praga é complicado elimina-la enquanto restar 1 frag de acropora no aquario...

Mas fica a referência...vou pesquisar! É que o banho de iodo de facto rapidamente desgraça uma Equinata ou outra acropora não staghorn!!

Ab
João

----------


## vasco.gomes

Deixo agora umas fotos diferentes:

*Gata versus Reef*


Ao ataque:
YouTube - &#x202a;Cat vs Aquarium&#x202c;&rlm;

*TV LCD versus Reef*
Qual é a melhor televisão…. a da esquerda ou da direita?

----------

